# Naruto Volume 72



## OldMonkey (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## TRN (Jan 19, 2015)

Holy Shit!!! thats Nice


----------



## Addy (Jan 19, 2015)

so this is for the final vol?

it fits. naruto finally became hokage  

although, the manga had nothing to do with being hokage come to think of it XD


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 19, 2015)

Nice, very nice.


----------



## Addy (Jan 19, 2015)

what does the line say?


----------



## Gortef (Jan 19, 2015)

Nice! Very nice.

Though it would have been fun to see the old naruto do a same pose as he did in the vol. 1.


----------



## heartsutra (Jan 19, 2015)

I like the cover, but you gotta admit it's _more or less_ a big spoiler. 

Since it says _Nanadaime_ on his back.


----------



## Mai♥ (Jan 19, 2015)

I love it! I read on tumblr we are meant to be getting two mini chapters in this volume, but I dont know where they got this information from.


----------



## Darkhope (Jan 19, 2015)

Awww. I like it, especially when you compare the final volume to the first one. 



Addy said:


> what does the line say?



Uzumaki Naruto!!


----------



## sugarmaple (Jan 19, 2015)

awesome, so awesome


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 19, 2015)

Holy shit is there an art error right on the cover? He has fingernails on his right hand, meaning his arm isn't bandaged.


----------



## Altair21 (Jan 19, 2015)

There's several errors here. One being his right arm isn't bandaged. The second being the text saying "7th Hokage" on his back. That was never there in chapter 700.







Not to mention the cover practically spoils Naruto's dream (however obvious it was). Aside from all that, it's a decent cover despite it really having nothing to do with the content of the volume itself.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jan 19, 2015)

It could be better, but I still love it. :33

(Kishi better fix that error.)


----------



## calimike (Jan 19, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> There's several errors here. One being his right arm isn't bandaged. The second being the text saying "7th Hokage" on his back. That was never there in chapter 700.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe he had many robes, right?


----------



## Kusa (Jan 19, 2015)

While, i did not like the ending that much, this cover is just perfect.


----------



## Rosi (Jan 19, 2015)

Eh, could've been better, but I still got dem feels  


hurrah for no cheesy SasNar.


just wish Nardo's Hokage cloak was longer, the way Minato used to wear it. or maybe it's just looking differently from this perspective.


mah boi has come so far 


edit: just noticed the first and the last volume are titled the same. that was expected, but still nice.


----------



## Trojan (Jan 19, 2015)

I am satisfied.


----------



## Arinna (Jan 19, 2015)

This cover is perfect  ahh I'm so proud of Naruto ! he's finally the Hokage after 15 years of shouting "I'm gonna be Hokage!"


----------



## Addy (Jan 19, 2015)

Darkhope said:


> Awww. I like it, especially when you compare the final volume to the first one.
> 
> 
> 
> Uzumaki Naruto!!



thanks 


PikaCheeka said:


> Holy shit is there an art error right on the cover? He has fingernails on his right hand, meaning his arm isn't bandaged.




then again, kishi said that the only reason he made naruto and sasuke lose their arms is for a gory effect and you can see it has no effect on naruto in the last (at least only him) meaning losing the arm is just an aesthetic choice and nothing else :/


----------



## Addy (Jan 19, 2015)

Bruce Wayne said:


> It could be better, but I still love it. :33
> 
> (Kishi better fix that error.)



i dont see that much of a problem in it to be honest 

much better than that crappy ass looking hashi arm 

sasuke not having an arm at all meant that it had SOME SORT significance. naruto getting an arm that doesn't effect anything as you can see in the last and when he is grown up make naruto losing his arm look stupid and forced.

let this cover as it is. naruto looks badass in it


----------



## Narutossss (Jan 19, 2015)

now that's what I'm talking bout.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jan 19, 2015)

Nice. I like it


----------



## Corvida (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## saferseph (Jan 19, 2015)

Kishi forgot about Naruto's prosthetic arm


----------



## Narutossss (Jan 19, 2015)

Naruto looks like a beast on this cover, at least jiraiya's height.


----------



## Trojan (Jan 19, 2015)

From Tumbler



> Naruto volume 72 cover
> 
> and the big news : apparently this volume will have 2 mini-chapters about sasusaku and naruhina family
> 
> apparently this 2 mini-chapters will be a ‘prologue’ for part 3 and boruto the movie showing the sasuke and naruto relationship with his sons



Is that true?


----------



## ghstwrld (Jan 19, 2015)

this is weak-as-fuck tbh


----------



## sugarmaple (Jan 19, 2015)

Source: seven years

「NARUTO」72巻発売記念、岸本斉史直筆サイン色紙が当たる　自選ベスト1はどれだ!

2015年2月4日に、『NARUTO-ナルト-』の最終巻である第72巻が発売される。その発売を記念した2大企画が1月19日(月)からスタートする。
ふたつの企画は2014年11月にスタートした、『NARUTO-ナルト-』公式アプリで開催する。公式アプリは原作の全700話とテレビアニメ『NARUTO-ナルト-』全220話が無料で配信で話題を呼んでいる。劇場アニメや展示会などの情報発信も便利だ。

2大企画の1つ目は、作者である岸本斉史さんが自ら選ぶイラストのベスト1を当てるというものだ。2月4日(水)に発売される『NARUTO-ナルト-イラスト集 UZUMAKI NARUTO』から10作品を上げ、その中から選ぶ。
そのベスト1当てた読者には、抽選で1名、岸本さんの直筆サインの色紙をプレゼントという企画だ。作者直筆のイラストは相当レアになるだけに、応募が殺到しそうだ。

2つ目は1月19日(月)から開始される企画で、公式アプリで小説とイラストの無料配信も行うというものだ。これまではマンガとアニメのみのコンテンツだったが、その幅がさらに広がる。
イラストでは1999年の連載開始から15年間のあいだに描かれたイラストから選ばれた1枚を毎週配信する。今後発売されるイラスト集からも掲載される。

小説は最終巻、イラスト集と同じく2月4日に発売される『NARUTO-ナルト-』秘伝シリーズ第一弾「カカシ秘伝 氷天の雷」からで、毎週無料で連載される。秘伝シリーズは2月から7月まで連続で刊行され、人気キャラクターカカシの他に鹿丸、我愛羅、サクラ、そして組織である暁、木の葉の6作となる。

『NARUTO-ナルト-』は最終話、映画、そして続編と大きく盛り上がっているが、今後もいろいろな形でファンを楽しませてくれそうだ。今後の情報に期待したい。

『NARUTO―ナルト―』アプリ




《animeanime》


----------



## Rindaman (Jan 19, 2015)

Hussain said:


> From Tumbler
> 
> 
> 
> Is that true?




Is it? Anyone?

BTW , when is this Vol on sale?


----------



## Arinna (Jan 19, 2015)

Hussain said:


> From Tumbler
> 
> 
> 
> Is that true?



OH ?


----------



## Narutossss (Jan 19, 2015)

_tumblr_ source though and at this point I have no clue, first it was 2 chapters then two pages now it's 2 mini-chapters, ask Hexa, takl or OD.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 19, 2015)

The only acceptable cover for the final volume.


----------



## Rindaman (Jan 19, 2015)

Anyone know where this picture of Kurama is from?


----------



## Narutossss (Jan 19, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Only acceptable cover for the final volume.


This 


Rindaman said:


> Anyone know where this picture of Kurama is from?



I remember seeing this in a magazine scan back in december, new chunin exams?


----------



## Zef (Jan 19, 2015)

Hussain said:


> From Tumbler
> 
> 
> 
> Is that true?


Pretty sure that's speculation. 

OT: Perfect Cover.

Can't believe Kishi made so many errors though.


----------



## Tangle (Jan 19, 2015)

Naruto when did you become so sexy


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 19, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> *What I want: Naruto as Hokage*
> 
> 
> What I will get: NaruSasu





THANK GOD.



Perfect end to covers.


----------



## mayumi (Jan 19, 2015)

Naruto is all grown up. The dream is accomplished.


----------



## freeforall (Jan 19, 2015)

I love it. Its nice and simple.


----------



## Kai (Jan 19, 2015)

10/10 cover. The only acceptable cover.


----------



## Narutossss (Jan 19, 2015)

I love how naruto is watching over konoha from above, reminds me supes/bats.


----------



## Addy (Jan 19, 2015)

Hussain said:


> From Tumbler
> 
> 
> 
> Is that true?



lol tumblr


----------



## Addy (Jan 19, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> I love how naruto is watching over konoha from above, reminds me supes/bats.



i could swear i have seen this cover before with other hokages but i might be mistaken 

still, naruto here is more relaxed and shit than sups and bat


----------



## Gabe (Jan 19, 2015)

Great cover


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 19, 2015)

Addy said:


> *i could swear i have seen this cover before with other hokages but i might be mistaken *
> 
> still, naruto here is more relaxed and shit than sups and bat


----------



## Sora (Jan 19, 2015)

better than I thought I was expecting a Naruto/Sasuke cover


----------



## thelavvie (Jan 19, 2015)

Amazing cover. Is really the finale of finalessss


----------



## Addy (Jan 19, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


>



thanks. knew i  saw it


----------



## Majin Lu (Jan 19, 2015)

My eyes watered 

Great cover


----------



## ch1p (Jan 19, 2015)

TRN said:


> Holy Shit!!! thats Nice



It...

It really is.

Omg... 

I like this a lot.

The journey in part 2 could have been better but... sincerely, especially in honour of the times you used to be my favourite...

Congratulations Naruto.

So volume 1 and volume 72 is Naruto, while volume 2 and volume 71 is Team 7.  Nice played Kishi.


----------



## takL (Jan 19, 2015)

vol 72 "Naruto Uzumaki!!"
its been a long way from vol 1 "Naruto Uzumaki"


----------



## boot (Jan 19, 2015)

so epic



sugarmaple said:


> Source: seven years
> 
> 「NARUTO」72巻発売記念、岸本斉史直筆サイン色紙が当たる　自選ベスト1はどれだ!
> 
> ...



anyone knew what does it say?


----------



## SLB (Jan 19, 2015)

i like


----------



## Kyosuke (Jan 19, 2015)

Oh yeah, a Naru-kage cover and not a SasNar one  I like this a lot.


----------



## HolyHands (Jan 19, 2015)

The lack of bandages on his arm bothers me a bit, but other than that, this is literally the best possible cover that Kishi could have used. Just Hokage Naruto standing there, cloak and all, watching over his village. Simple yet perfect.


----------



## Trojan (Jan 19, 2015)

boot said:


> anyone knew what does it say?


----------



## boot (Jan 19, 2015)

thanks, so the article did not talk about those 2 extra pages -_-


----------



## Narutossss (Jan 19, 2015)

all naruto needs now is a batmobile to patrol.... or he could just fly.


----------



## minino (Jan 19, 2015)

lmao more proof 700 was drawn in a rush (as in Tsunade's sleves weren't proof enough) anyways i like the cover.


----------



## Rosi (Jan 19, 2015)

I wonder whether Kishi'll redraw chapter 700 for this volume in black&white 
probably no, he is too lazy for that. 

most likely it will just be converted, like they usually do with color pages.


----------



## Addy (Jan 19, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> all naruto needs now is a batmobile to patrol.... or he could just fly.



i really dont see the superman or batman thing your trying to push on. 

too laid back for that.


----------



## Blu-ray (Jan 19, 2015)

More fitting a cover than anything I could imagine, especially for the final volume, minor error of the bandage aside. I can't believe it's all over.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jan 19, 2015)

a pretty good final cover. Doesnt seem like Kishi put that much effort into though. 


Altair21 said:


> The second being the text saying "7th Hokage" on his back. That was never there in chapter 700.


nah, peep the collar. its not the same cloak. Its basically a copy of Minato's which is why it fits so badly (Minato is a shorty).


----------



## Narutossss (Jan 19, 2015)

nice catch I didn't notice, that is minato's cape only with 7th hokage on it instead of 4th. probably drawn only for this volume cover. but damn if that is the same size cape how tall did Naruto get


----------



## takL (Jan 19, 2015)

i dont see any errors tho?




boot said:


> anyone knew what does it say?


2 projects to tribute the release of the final vol #72 are to start on jan 19.
The First one
Readers guess what image kish likes the best among 10 images off the upcoming new naruto art book
and one of the readers who guess right will get kishs autographed drawing.

the 2nd one
starting on 19th jan,  Official App delivers the novelized version 'kakashi-Hyoten no Ikazuchi' and some of the illustrations(=images) kish drew during the 15 years for free.



Rosi said:


> I wonder whether Kishi'll redraw chapter 700 for this volume in black&white
> probably no, he is too lazy for that.
> 
> most likely it will just be converted, like they usually do with color pages.



colour pages were black and white before colouring


----------



## kidhero1000 (Jan 19, 2015)

The end of the path Kishimoto put us on.  Damn.


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Jan 19, 2015)

I approve of that volume cover. Love it!


----------



## Blu-ray (Jan 19, 2015)

takL said:


> i dont see any errors tho?



His right hand is supposed to be completely bandaged up no?


----------



## boot (Jan 19, 2015)

takL said:


> 2 projects to tribute the release of the final vol #72 are to start on jan 19.
> The First one
> Readers guess what image kish likes the best among 10 images off the upcoming new naruto art book
> and one of the readers who guess right will get kishs autographed drawing.
> ...



ooh wow, can't wait for Kakashi's novel and those illus


----------



## gabzilla (Jan 19, 2015)

I love it


----------



## takL (Jan 19, 2015)

nice to know it wasnt like naruto still has to put a bandage round the hash cell arm after 15ish years since the grafting.

still its a boring cover.


----------



## Narutossss (Jan 19, 2015)

actually that isn't minato's cape, it's more like a _variation_ of minato's. Minato clearly has visible sleeves on on his cape.

Part 2 Naruto wearing minato's cape.

Hokage naruto wearing sleeveless homage version with 7th hokage written on the back instead of forth.


----------



## Addy (Jan 19, 2015)

wait, wasn't his cap longer in  700?


----------



## takL (Jan 19, 2015)

yep
its a short cape different from minatos coat or narutos #700 cloak.


----------



## Brian (Jan 19, 2015)

Looks nice, I was expecting something more energetic like the first volume tho.

Glad it's not any NaruSasu, team 7, or entire cast nonsense


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Jan 19, 2015)

Mai♥ said:


> I love it! I read on tumblr we are meant to be getting two mini chapters in this volume, but I dont know where they got this information from.



JUMPFESTA'15, it was said to include two additional _pages_, not chapters. In previous volumes, the extra pages were like, background spreads/panels, additional character reactions, etc. 

The two new chapters are in the two new guide/fanbooks that have to do with pre-ordering tickets and attending the new Naruto exhibition (April 2015) 19-page one-shots in each version. One has Naruto on the cover, the other has Sasuke. 

Extra pages and two new one-shots are separate things in different books.



> Naruto volume 72 cover
> 
> and the big news : apparently this volume will have 2 mini-chapters about sasusaku and naruhina family
> 
> apparently this 2 mini-chapters will be a ‘prologue’ for part 3 and boruto the movie showing the sasuke and naruto relationship with his sons



No. No one knows what the content of either the extra pages, nor what the contents inside the two Naruto and Sasuke one-shots will be.

If someone knew already, that would be a leak of epic proportions. You'll know maybe a a week in advance, but surely not 2-3 months ahead. All that stuff on tumblr is speculation that people turn into rumours until no one knows. 

*No Japanese source citation on tumblr=BS until proven otherwise.*


----------



## Addy (Jan 19, 2015)

takL said:


> yep
> its a short cape different from minatos coat or narutos #700 cloak.



imagine if he had long cape in the wind on the cover instead of the short one :amazed


----------



## Titanosaurus (Jan 19, 2015)

I didn't see anyone come up with this idea when people were discussing possibilities, and yet it's probably the best idea, great job Kishi you always impress, imo


----------



## Titanosaurus (Jan 19, 2015)

Perhaps this cover takes place after the events of 700.  Maybe he took the bandages off and his artificial arm has been fully converted into a real arm or just looks more like one and now he has a different cape, one that is more convenient and doesn't drag in the wind as much.


----------



## Shinobu (Jan 19, 2015)

Fits the ending and fits Naruto. Nice done.


----------



## tkpirate (Jan 19, 2015)

amazing cover.


----------



## nightmistress (Jan 19, 2015)

This is my favorite


----------



## Titanosaurus (Jan 19, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


>



classic konoha was much prettier than industrial revolution konoha, the wall is so big now you can't see the mountains and trees


----------



## Narutossss (Jan 19, 2015)

I think Naruto was also wearing the short cape in the Jump Festa 15 potrait.


----------



## Lammy (Jan 19, 2015)

Ahaha very spoilery cover.

I like it. Not too sure on the cape's length though, looks a little like a limp umbrella.


----------



## Ghost (Jan 19, 2015)

Very nice.


----------



## Scizor (Jan 19, 2015)

Awesome cover. Perfect as the final cover imo.


----------



## Deynard (Jan 19, 2015)

Regular 10-chapter volumes have 192 pages. This one will have 10 chapter with last 25 pages so it gives us 197 pages and yet shueisha site says that 72 volume will have 218 pages, what's with  extra 21 pages, anyone?


----------



## Addy (Jan 19, 2015)

who knows, maybe some concept art


----------



## Narutossss (Jan 19, 2015)

.........extras? 

also if Naruto has multiple capes I hope he also has a red and black sage mode one.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jan 19, 2015)

​


----------



## Addy (Jan 19, 2015)

what if it is extra pages to some chapters? we know there would be 2 pages to chapter 700. what about 2 pages to every other chapter? 10 * 2 = 20. 

maybe some kaguya backstory?


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Jan 19, 2015)

Deynard said:


> Regular 10-chapter volumes have 192 pages. This one will have 10 chapter with last 25 pages so it gives us 197 pages and yet shueisha site says that 72 volume will have 218 pages, what's with  extra 21 pages, anyone?



No, where does that estimate come from?

72 has ch 691-700. Amazon.JP reports it as コミック: *216*ページ. (pages)

71 was  680-690. コミック: *206*ページ

70 was 669-679  *204*ページ

There are only ~10 pages extra AFIAK. And that's not taking into consideration any extra spreadpages, a page or two extra in 700 or previous chapters, etc. The WSJ releases are different lengths, IIRC. 

No one knows what the extra content is. At the end, tankobon also include fan-submitted illustrations, comments from Kishi, etc. Since it's the last volume, maybe it has extra Kishi content inside. I haven't heard a legit news source or blogger who has said anything about it.


----------



## Deynard (Jan 19, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> No, where does that estimate come from?



Fuck amazon.


----------



## mayumi (Jan 19, 2015)

I quite like adult Naruto's orange jacket. Looks cool on him.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Jan 19, 2015)

Deynard said:


> Fuck amazon.




But book Navi does not significantly change the deviation. 

72:	新書判／216ページ

71: 新書判／208ページ

70: 新書判／208ページ

By their book page count, there  are only *8 extra pages*. Even less.

That's quite a difference from your estimate of 21.


----------



## Mai♥ (Jan 19, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> I think Naruto was also wearing the short cape in the Jump Festa 15 potrait.



Naruto grew SO tall  he looks like he towers over Sasuke now, nevermind his entire family.

I hope we get these two images in volume 72, its a pity we still havent got to see them.


----------



## Deynard (Jan 19, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> But book Navi does not significantly change the deviation.
> 
> 72:	新書判／216ページ
> 
> ...



Both 71 and 70 volumes had 11 chapters, 72 will have more pages than them and will have only 10 chapters. Dude, never go full retard again.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Jan 19, 2015)

Mai♥ said:


> Naruto grew SO tall  he looks like he towers over Sasuke now, nevermind his entire family.
> 
> I hope we get these two images in volume 72, its a pity we still havent got to see them.



Yeah, I pre-ordered vol 72 from amazon.JP already.

They could be in the exhibition booklets though.

If there is anything new I will scan it in at 600DPI for you guys and reddit if no one beats me to it.

None of that pixelated tumblr angled-camera business.


----------



## Zef (Jan 19, 2015)

People using two picture that aren't even side by side to estimate Naruto's height

The desperation.

You can clearly see that the frames aren't even.


----------



## takL (Jan 19, 2015)

according to the assistant kish had to end with #700 or he had to make another vol (#73).
there cant be 2 extra chaps as the number of pages in a vol is limited.

plus yeah #72 has 10 chaps of which 8 chaps are 2 pages longer than usual,#699 was 20 pages and the last chap was 24 pages


----------



## Mai♥ (Jan 19, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Yeah, I pre-ordered vol 72 from amazon.JP already.
> 
> They but be in the exhibition booklets though.
> 
> ...



Ah that would be great  , I didnt know about the exhibition booklet though.


----------



## Zensuki (Jan 19, 2015)

Mai♥ said:


> Naruto grew SO tall  he looks like he towers over Sasuke now, nevermind his entire family.
> 
> I hope we get these two images in volume 72, its a pity we still havent got to see them.



Thats because Sakura is taller than Hinata.

If I recall correctly, Sauske and Naruto are pretty much the same height.


----------



## Narutossss (Jan 19, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Yeah, I pre-ordered vol 72 from amazon.JP already.
> 
> They could be in the exhibition booklets though.
> 
> ...



when does your volume arrive? 4th feb?



takL said:


> according to the assistant kish had to end with #700 or he had to make another vol (#73).
> there cant be 2 extra chaps as the number of pages in a vol is limited


might as well have done 73 volumes, whats another 10 chapters.


----------



## Zef (Jan 19, 2015)

This is a better pic to go by regarding height.


----------



## Addy (Jan 19, 2015)

Zef said:


> People using two picture that aren't even side by side to estimate Naruto's height
> 
> The desperation.
> 
> You can clearly see that the frames aren't even.



.......... why do people care about hight?


----------



## Mai♥ (Jan 19, 2015)

Zef said:


> This is a better pic to go by regarding height.
> [sp][/sp]



Ah thats a better image 

Sakura is a little bit taller than Hinata,who looks as though comes up to about Narutos chin maybe?

Doesnt look like Naruto towers over Sasuke here though, must of been the angle


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jan 19, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> when does your volume arrive? 4th feb?
> 
> 
> might as well have done 73 volumes, whats another 10 chapters.



Pretty much. One chapter is not enough to end a series as long as Naruto.


----------



## Addy (Jan 19, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> might as well have done 73 volumes, whats another 10 chapters.



movie release


----------



## Zef (Jan 19, 2015)

Addy said:


> .......... why do people care about hight?



Same reason people care about dick size.

Males always try to prove their masculinity.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Jan 19, 2015)

> Dude, never go full retard again.



That's a bit rude and quite unwarranted to direct at me. :/



takL said:


> according to the assistant kish had to end with #700 or he had to make another vol (#73).
> there cant be 2 extra chaps as the number of pages in a vol is limited.
> 
> plus yeah #72 has 10 chaps of which 8 chaps are 2 pages longer than usual,#699 was 20 pages and the last chap was 24 pages



Yeah, I remember a tweet by link_papa who said that they added on extra pages to each WSJ chapter to make them fit in the final 5 weeks. So the chapters IIRC are each longer than a usual chapter, plus the double spread pages, re-prints of announcements regarding miniseries, advetisements for the new light novels, etc.

And then with the usual extra fan-submissions, Kishi draws their OC's sometimes, misc comments, etc.

I don't know how much room there will be for actual extra panels or content. We'll have to wait and see. 




> when does your volume arrive? 4th feb?



The week of. Amazon.JP ships their pre-releases early with international express, so I should get mine no later than the 8th/9th. Last few times I have pre-ordered, they came the day after the Japanese release date.


----------



## Addy (Jan 19, 2015)

Mai♥ said:


> Ah thats a better image
> 
> Sakura is a little bit taller than Hinata,who looks as though comes up to about Narutos chin maybe?
> 
> Doesnt look like Naruto towers over Sasuke here though, must of been the angle



not just the the shitty angle, but the positioning as well of sasuke and naruto


----------



## Majin Lu (Jan 19, 2015)

Zef said:


> This is a better pic to go by regarding height.
> [sp][/sp]


If there will be only 2 new pages, so I guess those family pics from Jump Festa will be the ones.


----------



## Addy (Jan 19, 2015)

Zef said:


> Same reason people care about dick size.
> 
> Males always try to prove their masculinity.


what masculinity with sasuke or naruto? 

naruto has a small dick  according to sai and we still dont know if sakura had to rape sasuke with a rophie and take his semen. 

this height shit is retarded. i even thought for many years that naruto was already taller


----------



## Zef (Jan 19, 2015)

Majin Lu said:


> If there will be only 2 new pages, so I guess those family pics from Jump Festa will be the ones.


I think you're right.


Addy said:


> what masculinity with sasuke or naruto?
> 
> naruto has a small dick  according to sai and we still dont know if sakura had to rape sasuke with a rophie and take his semen.
> 
> this height shit is retarded. i even thought for many years that naruto was already taller



Naruto was taller during Kage Summit:


Don't know what the hell happened. Kishi, and his inconsistencies.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 19, 2015)

cloak is shorter to show naruto's orangeish outfit.

imho


----------



## Majin Lu (Jan 19, 2015)

About Naruto and Sasuke's _sizes_ after war, I blame Hashirama's cells


----------



## Dark Forces (Jan 19, 2015)

fucking lame


----------



## Addy (Jan 19, 2015)

Zef said:


> I think you're right.
> 
> 
> Naruto was taller during Kage Summit:
> ...



that is what i thought but people tell me that according to the fucking databook, sasuke was taller all the time even in "the last".

do the naruto and sasuke fandoms think the only character traits they have are  height/strength? 

it's like this one idiot i once saw typing "i need naruto to surpass sasuek in everything even in height"


----------



## Uraharа (Jan 19, 2015)

I hope the German version of the volume will print the last chapter in full color once again.


----------



## Narutossss (Jan 19, 2015)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Pretty much. One chapter is not enough to end a series as long as Naruto.


well he will draw a few volumes of the mini-series. I'm sure he's tie up some loose ends in those 20, maybe 30 chapters.


Zensuki said:


> Thats because Sakura is taller than Hinata.
> 
> If I recall correctly, Sauske and Naruto are pretty much the same height.



Sakura is 2cm taller than hinata, sasuke is taller than naruto by the same difference. but that was The Last. some characters have clearly grown even further since the last. chouji went from like 178cm to something like 6'4, Naruto went from 180cm to about 6'2 and sasuke 182cm to 6'1 maybe, just my predicted new heights.


----------



## Mai♥ (Jan 19, 2015)

★Urahara★ said:


> I hope the German version of the volume will print the last chapter in full color once again.



I hope this for the English release, seeing as its the final volume, but doubt it


Narutossss said:


> Sakura is 2cm taller than hinata, sasuke is taller than naruto by the same difference. but that was The Last. some characters have clearly grown even further since the last. chouji went from like 178cm to something like 6'4, Naruto went from 180cm to about 6'2 and sasuke 182cm 6'1.



Figured it was something like that.  not saying I want Naruto to be taller, just noting how tall he looks nows.


----------



## Uraharа (Jan 19, 2015)

Mai♥ said:


> I hope this for the English release, seeing as its the final volume, but doubt it


Maybe they'll make an exception since it's the final volume, but for the German version I'm 95% sure they will make it happen. They did it in the past with other mangas(such as Bleach).


----------



## Mai♥ (Jan 19, 2015)

★Urahara★ said:


> Maybe they'll make an exception since it's the final volume, but for the German version I'm 95% sure they will make it happen. They did it in the past with other mangas(such as Bleach).



I would hope so. Coloured pages always look too dark and pretty bad when they make them black and white instead.


----------



## Zef (Jan 19, 2015)

Mai♥ said:


> I would hope so. *Coloured pages always look too dark and pretty bad when they make them black and white instead*.



Is there a reason they aren't colored in the volumes?


----------



## Narutossss (Jan 19, 2015)

wow a country that isn't cheap? you germans are lucky. viz is too cheap to spend the extra cash on colored pages.


----------



## Mai♥ (Jan 19, 2015)

Zef said:


> Is there a reason they aren't colored in the volumes?



Money reasons I guess. Be nice if they would make the exception this once though.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 19, 2015)

I saw someone do this with one of the movie's early tracks from the OST so might as well follow with this:











​


----------



## Rosi (Jan 19, 2015)

Majin Lu said:


> If there will be only 2 new pages, so I guess those family pics from Jump Festa will be the ones.


that actually makes sense, but there _was_ a third one according to  from JumpFesta. We just don't know what it was exactly.



Majin Lu said:


> About Naruto and Sasuke's _sizes_ after war, I blame Hashirama's cells


yeah, most likely. because a sudden 20+cm growth sprout is just too much. Uchihas are supposed to be midgets anyway, hence the Senju DNA-encased Obito being the tallest among them at 182cm.



Zef said:


> Is there a reason they aren't colored in the volumes?


obviously because profit-wise it's not valuable to print them.


----------



## Narutossss (Jan 19, 2015)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> I saw someone do this with one of the movie's early tracks from the OST so might as well follow with this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



                                  .


----------



## Mochi (Jan 19, 2015)

★Urahara★ said:


> Maybe they'll make an exception since it's the final volume, but for the German version I'm 95% sure they will make it happen. They did it in the past with other mangas(such as Bleach).



They better do


----------



## Altair21 (Jan 19, 2015)

Why do people care so much about how tall these characters are?  If you want confirmed heights then go look at how tall they are in The Last. Those are the last confirmed heights we have so if you're that obsessed about it then look there. 

Aside from that, I wonder what those few new pages in this volume are.


----------



## SoulFire (Jan 19, 2015)

Possibly that two page 'date' between Naruto and Hinata.


----------



## takL (Jan 19, 2015)

SoulFire! said:


> Possibly that two page 'date' between Naruto and Hinata.



agreed 
+ maybe this page


----------



## Gunners (Jan 19, 2015)

Sasuke _should go make the Hokage a baloney sandwich because it doesn't concern him_.


----------



## Zensuki (Jan 19, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> Why do people care so much about how tall these characters are?  If you want confirmed heights then go look at how tall they are in The Last. Those are the last confirmed heights we have so if you're that obsessed about it then look there.
> 
> Aside from that, I wonder what those few new pages in this volume are.



If we are using The Last, Sasuke is taller than Naruto....by 2cm lol


----------



## Altair21 (Jan 19, 2015)

Zensuki said:


> If we are using The Last, Sasuke is taller than Naruto....by 2cm lol



And I'm supposed to care...why? I don't care how tall these characters are. All I'm saying is that if people care that much then use the last confirmed heights we've gotten, which happen to be from The Last. We don't have any confirmed heights for them as of chapter 700.


----------



## kidhero1000 (Jan 19, 2015)

Zef said:


> This is a better pic to go by regarding height.
> [sp][/sp]



Guess he never got that arm back.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jan 19, 2015)

Zef said:


> This is a better pic to go by regarding height.
> [sp][/sp]



Did Hinata's tits get bigger?


----------



## Zef (Jan 19, 2015)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Did Hinata's tits get bigger?



Those double d's


----------



## Punished Kiba (Jan 19, 2015)

It's OK.

Could've been better, but it's fine.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jan 19, 2015)

Zef said:


> Those double d's



I'm pretty sure they were DDs when she was 16.


----------



## Overhaul (Jan 19, 2015)

I've seen kishi do better. Seems a bit too boring for the last cover but simplicity might have been what he was going for.

That being said,it's kinda sad to see that all the trees that used to be there in the beginning were all cut down to make room for a city.


----------



## BlackBat17 (Jan 19, 2015)

The cover is perfect.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Jan 19, 2015)

he's turned his back against us 

that mofo


----------



## Sixpence None The Richer (Jan 19, 2015)

I love Kishi's art.


----------



## Milady (Jan 19, 2015)

It's really beautiful! Kishi's art is one of my fav thing about naruto.


----------



## Narutossss (Jan 20, 2015)

lol is it even possible for hinata's tits to get bigger?


----------



## Rai (Jan 20, 2015)

Dat cover.


----------



## Satsuki (Jan 20, 2015)

Very nice cover


----------



## TheKeybladeLink (Jan 20, 2015)

This is definitely tying with Volume 63 for my favorite cover. I think it's a great cover.


----------



## Addy (Jan 20, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> lol is it even possible for hinata's tits to get bigger?



its called fanart.....  google it


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 20, 2015)

fixed


----------



## HolyHands (Jan 20, 2015)

Err, what does the text in the edit say? I can't read moon language.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jan 20, 2015)

HolyHands said:


> Err, what does the text in the edit say? I can't read moon language.


Naruto bashing


----------



## Addy (Jan 20, 2015)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Did Hinata's tits get bigger?



i think they are the same or at least have a smaller aspect ration to  her body from the last  but we cant judge from that image


----------



## freeforall (Jan 20, 2015)

HolyHands said:


> Err, what does the text in the edit say? I can't read moon language.



It says "Narusaku sucks". But seriously don't worry, its just antis throwing a fit over the cover cause their ship is dead.  It's sad really. This cover has nothing to do with pairings and yet the only ones I see shitting on it are NS. These poor souls.


----------



## Elicit94 (Jan 20, 2015)

I feel sorry for anybody that uses a Naruto pairing as their sig or avvy.


----------



## freeforall (Jan 20, 2015)

Elicit94 said:


> I feel sorry for anybody that uses a Naruto pairing as their sig or avvy.



Dawww thanks for noticing. I will rep you +1


----------



## Raniero (Jan 20, 2015)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> fixed


Can your retarded pairing fandom get any more asshurt?


----------



## Corvida (Jan 20, 2015)

Raniero said:


> Can your retarded pairing fandom get any more asshurt?



Let me guess-it?s something similar to "the biggest scumbag' or something like that?


----------



## Elicit94 (Jan 20, 2015)

Raniero said:


> Can your retarded pairing fandom get any more asshurt?


I would probably take these insults to heart if they didn't come from an NH fan.


----------



## Raniero (Jan 20, 2015)

Corvida said:


> Let me guess-it?s something similar to "the biggest scumbag' or something like that?


"Scumbag" is exactly what it says. Naturally, the creator of this marvellous piece tries to make it seem like this _isn't _ pairing motivated. Like, I'm sure that narusaku banner on your tumblr doesn't imply anything at all.

Mad disrespectful. 



Elicit94 said:


> I would probably take these insults to heart if they didn't come from an NH fan.


Like I give a shit, irrelevant.


----------



## HolyHands (Jan 20, 2015)

Raniero said:


> "Scumbag" is exactly what it says. Naturally, the creator of this marvellous piece tries to make it seem like this _isn't _ pairing motivated. Like, I'm sure that narusaku banner on your tumblr doesn't imply anything at all.



Oh, it's that forced meme again?

It honestly makes me curious. When I think "scumbag", I think of people like Madara, Tobi, Danzo, Gato. You know, people who've ruined lives and helped commit murder and genocide. What on earth did Naruto do that would put him as an even worse person than those people, since he is the _greatest_ scumbag. Normally I wouldn't mind if people made this statement jokingly, but people who use it seem to genuinely believe it. It's weird as all hell.


----------



## Corvida (Jan 20, 2015)

Raniero said:


> "Scumbag" is exactly what it says. Naturally, the creator of this marvellous piece tries to make it seem like this _isn't _ pairing motivated. Like, I'm sure that narusaku banner on your tumblr doesn't imply anything at all.



It was a given -the indoctrination and   that  precise nickname began as soon as the movie appeared.
 Like Nardo the didappointment,   Nardo the liar to himself, Nardo the one who disobeyed mom, Nardo the abusive depressed  alcoholic--

The things one can read from a cover. Nardo failed in all his goals,



HolyHands said:


> Oh, it's that forced meme again?
> 
> It honestly makes me curious. When I think "scumbag", I think of people like Madara, Tobi, Danzo, Gato. You know, people who've ruined lives and helped commit murder and genocide. What on earth did Naruto do that would put him as an even worse person than those people, since he is the _greatest_ scumbag. Normally I wouldn't mind if people made this statement jokingly, but people who use it seem to genuinely believe it. It's weird as all hell.



[/QUOTE]

Didnt Get the girl

Wasnt even a chap 4 goal. but.......didnt get "the girl."

So, scumbag


----------



## Raniero (Jan 20, 2015)

HolyHands said:


> Oh, it's that forced meme again?
> 
> It honestly makes me curious. When I think "scumbag", I think of people like Madara, Tobi, Danzo, Gato. You know, people who've ruined lives and helped commit murder and genocide. What on earth did Naruto do that would put him as an even worse person than those people, since he is the _greatest_ scumbag. Normally I wouldn't mind if people made this statement jokingly, but people who use it seem to genuinely believe it. It's weird as all hell.


He didn't munch on the pink carpet.


----------



## Corvida (Jan 20, 2015)

Raniero said:


> He didn't munch on the pink carpet.



SO, DESERVEDLY, HAS NO FRIENDS.


----------



## Rosi (Jan 20, 2015)

Take the pairing shit out of here


----------



## Arinna (Jan 20, 2015)

^ yea, let's not get another thread locked up again....


----------



## Zensuki (Jan 20, 2015)

freeforall said:


> It says "Narusaku sucks". But seriously don't worry, its just antis throwing a fit over the cover cause their ship is dead.  It's sad really. This cover has nothing to do with pairings and yet the only ones I see shitting on it are NS. These poor souls.



They are the laughing stock of the fandom....still its great entertainment


----------



## Narutossss (Jan 20, 2015)

I was wondering when antis would troll this thread even though it's not related to pairings.


----------



## Zef (Jan 20, 2015)

Lel, NS still butthurt three months later.Over a red herring none the less.


----------



## Bishamon (Jan 20, 2015)

Gotta love how they write boring ass essay after essay about how the main reason they're upset is not because their pairing didn't happen at all while trashing a cover over pairings


----------



## Arinna (Jan 20, 2015)

Zef said:


> Lel, NS still butthurt three months later.Over a red herring none the less.





Zensuki said:


> They are the laughing stock of the fandom....still its great entertainment





Gwynbleidd said:


> Gotta love how they write boring ass essay after essay about how the main reason they're upset is not because their pairing didn't happen at all while trashing a cover over pairings



Please take these kind of posts over to the anti-NaruSaku fanclub if you  you must.
Nowadays, I honestly see more of the "hurr durr butthurts NS fans" post here at NF than actual butthurt posts from NS fans. (they might do it over at tumblr or something but there's hardly any at NF)


----------



## Bishamon (Jan 20, 2015)

I_ am_ talking about tumblr and other places where pairings are important

I've also seen many people quote extremely long and ungodly boring walls of text from the ns (heavenandearth i think it's called) forum so


----------



## Narutossss (Jan 20, 2015)

I never mentioned before but I love the subtle addition of the leaves.


----------



## Arinna (Jan 20, 2015)

Gwynbleidd said:


> I am talking about tumblr and other places where pairings are important
> 
> I've also seen many people quote extremely long and extremely boring walls of text from the ns (heavenandearth i think it's called) forum so



OT

*Spoiler*: __ 



But there are also crazy SasuSaku and NaruHina fans outside of NF but we don't seem to talk about them as much. It's not fair to create such a hostile environment for NaruSaku fans here at NF because of the actions of people on tumblr or something (sure they quote the fanclub but we can't control that.). Obviously NS fans who has been supporting the pairing for years are going to be upset with the outcome - just leave them be, no need to keep rubbing salt on it. I imagine it must be annoying for some NS fans to visit the library with all these "hah hah stupid NS fans" going on all the time. This isn't an anti-fanclub.






Hmmm I really liked that you can see the rows of skyscraper from a far  it shows how much time has past as well.


----------



## Bishamon (Jan 20, 2015)

Arinna said:


> OT
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



The "hurr durr butthurt NS" wasn't brought out of nowhere this time - They edited the cover to bash Naruto - It says "Biggest Scumbag!!", which is a semi-meme that sprouted over Naruto's "feelings" for Sakura and how he lied to himself and all that shit. If NS don't want to hear about how they're mad as hell how about not turn an image completely unrelated to pairings into something related to it (However faintly) for the sake of bashing? - All NS need to do to not bashed is calm the fuck down and get over it, I understand they've been following it for years and it was emotionally important to them but it is still just a pairing in a manga. Time to move the hell on - Leave it, continue to love it, whatever, just stop the constant salt spewing everywhere, and if they can't then at least keep it to themselves.




Anyway I think the cover is pretty - I was expecting something a lot more grand than that, but it has a nice simplicity to it.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jan 20, 2015)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> fixed



Awww..that's pretty terrible.


----------



## SoulFire (Jan 20, 2015)

That's okay--we all know that it's not true: Naruto is the farthest from a 'scumbag' as one can get. This cover puts across elegantly and simply the fact that Naruto did achieve his dreams and now stands watching over the village he has loved his entire life. Accepted, accomplished and loved at last.


----------



## RockSauron (Jan 20, 2015)

Arinna said:


> OT
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Um... you do realize that it was NS fans who came into a thread completely unrelated to their pairing and started bashing the ending because of pairings... right?


----------



## Titanosaurus (Jan 20, 2015)

people say Naruto was a scumbag because he apparently never liked Sakura like that and part of the reason he was infatuated with her at age 12 was because she liked Sasuke who was his rival. I don't think that makes someone a scumbag because they were immature at age 12.


----------



## COREYxYEROC (Jan 20, 2015)

Addy said:


> so this is for the final vol?
> 
> it fits. naruto finally became hokage
> 
> although, the manga had nothing to do with being hokage come to think of it XD



huh? its all about his journey to be hokage lol. 
if you never expected this manga to end with him as hokage then you must have been reading something else.

he got his respect  and recognition after the pain fight and now hokage after being the most important person in the war.


----------



## Rindaman (Jan 20, 2015)

Designating anything as "scumbag" over  the romantic life of fictional characters is fucking sad.

The only person who should be able to get away with shit like that is Revy,  because  RevyXTobirama is the _only_ pairing that matters.


----------



## Narutossss (Jan 20, 2015)

I wonder what will be on the first volume of the mini-series.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jan 20, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> I wonder what will be on the first volume of the mini-series.



I hope it isn't Boruto doing the same pose as Naruto in his volume 1


----------



## OldMonkey (Jan 20, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> I hope it isn't Boruto doing the same pose as Naruto in his volume 1



I hope it is.

There is a big chance, Kishi loves parallels after all.


----------



## Narutossss (Jan 20, 2015)

that love for parellels is strong in kishi but I doubt he'll do it exactly like naruto volume 1. bolt will be on it probably, maybe with the over next gen kids?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 20, 2015)

It is a fitting cover for the final volume.


----------



## takL (Jan 20, 2015)

if there is any shipping i support, its sakuhina. 



Corvida said:


> Let me guess-it?s something similar to "the biggest scumbag' or something like that?



"the ignoble one"

naruto in the first chap said "you guys cant do this ignoble thing can you? but I can! that Im great!" while scrawling on the hokage rock.

incidentally Tobiramas nickname is lord ignoble among jp fans.


----------



## OldMonkey (Jan 20, 2015)

takL said:


> "the ignoble one"
> 
> naruto in the first chap said "you guys cant do this ignoble thing can you? but I can! that Im great!" while scrawling on the hokage rock.



They actually put some thoughts in it. That's.. Impressive in a way.


----------



## Addy (Jan 20, 2015)

takL said:


> if there is any shipping i support, its sakuhina.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


more like lord shit head


----------



## takL (Jan 20, 2015)

Addy said:


> more like lord shit head



whatever Just google image for "*卑劣*様"　(=lord ignoble)



OldMonkey said:


> They actually put some thoughts in it. That's.. Impressive in a way.



who did the edit? i doubt its by butthurt shippers/naruto haters.


----------



## OldMonkey (Jan 20, 2015)

takL said:


> who did the edit? i doubt its by butthurt shippers/naruto haters.



I have no idea. Someone dropped it here, but i didn't search the source of it.

Someone knows ?


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jan 20, 2015)

Addy said:


> more like lord shit head



Hey, Tobirama is the best Hokage.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jan 20, 2015)

takL said:


> whatever Just google image for "*卑劣*様"　(=lord ignoble)
> 
> 
> 
> who did the edit? i doubt its by butthurt shippers/naruto haters.



It's possible this is editted by a western fan with no knowledge of Jap. I mean if you google translate the word "scumbag" it becomes those words on his cape. 

Very likely to be a butthurt western shipper.


----------



## RockSauron (Jan 20, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> Very likely to be a butthurt western shipper.



Especially when you consider that the person who posted it in this thread originally is a butthurt western shipper.


----------



## Overhaul (Jan 20, 2015)

Rindaman said:


> Designating anything as "scumbag" over  the romantic life of fictional characters is fucking sad.
> 
> The only person who should be able to get away with shit like that is Revy,  because  RevyXTobirama is the _only_ pairing that matters.



my nicca.


takL said:


> if there is any shipping i support, its sakuhina.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






> whatever Just google image for "卑劣様"　(=lord ignoble)


I wish I understood japanese cuz whenever I see some edits from that search I'm like.....

Though I do know the story behind the rin and tsunade edits involving him. JP fandumb,u nasty a'f.


> who did the edit? i doubt its by butthurt shippers/naruto haters.


----------



## Trojan (Jan 20, 2015)

It's astonishing how NaruSaku fans blame Naruto for her stupidity. 
As if Naruto is the one who told her to be obsessed with Sasuke.


----------



## Corvida (Jan 20, 2015)

Hussain said:


> It's astonishing how NaruSaku fans blame Naruto for her stupidity.
> As if Naruto is the one who told her to be obsessed with Sasuke.



The cojones are you blabbering about now?

"She" was never in Naruto?s to do list, for starters., and Naruto was as obsessed with getting his karmic bro back as she


----------



## Trojan (Jan 20, 2015)

Corvida said:


> The cojones are you blabbering about now?
> 
> "She" was never in Naruto?s to do list, for starters., and Naruto was as obsessed with getting his karmic bro back as she



I do not know what does that have to do with anything I said.


----------



## Corvida (Jan 20, 2015)

Hussain said:


> I do not know what does that have to do with anything I said.



I dodnt know what Sakura has to do with radical narsak?s idiotic accusations of Naruto being an scumbag for not being true to his supposed love feelings.


----------



## Trojan (Jan 20, 2015)

I will reply to that after my class, even though I think it is fairly obvious.


----------



## Narutossss (Jan 20, 2015)

thread going off topic. at this rate vaatu will lock.


----------



## takL (Jan 20, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> It's possible this is editted by a western fan with no knowledge of Jap. I mean if you google translate the word "scumbag" it becomes those words on his cape.
> 
> Very likely to be a butthurt western shipper.




what an epic fail....
scumbag is　コンドーム/ゲス野郎　in jp、 not hiretsu na hito


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 20, 2015)

By choosing that pose for Naruto looking to the front and his back toward us Kishi avoids spoiling as well the building/skycrapers that are now behind the Hokage monument.


----------



## Addy (Jan 20, 2015)

takL said:


> what an epic fail....
> scumbag is　コンドーム/ゲス野郎　in jp、 not hiretsu na hito



would have been better if he just wrote "i dont know japanese so insert insult"


----------



## takL (Jan 20, 2015)

Addy said:


> would have been better if he just wrote "i dont know japanese so insert insult"


dif  
or just "コンドーム(=condom)"
while
"the ignoble one" is accidentaly funny enough.




Sennin of Hardwork said:


> I see, the first one interests me since I'm awared the latest artbook is coming soon. Looking forward to Kishi's autographed drawing.



if the winner uploads it....

btw the 10 images are 

id say 3,5 or 7  but i guess  kishd pick 10.


Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Yep it was always gonna be two additional pages inside this volume not two new chapters.
> 
> If I am not mistaken the fanbooks that'll contain the chapters for the Naruto & Sasuke one-shots are gonna be called "book of wind" & "book of thunder" right?



ur not mistaken. they are 'naruto exhibition -naruto- premium fan book,  New legends ・ book of thunderbolt' and 'naruto exhibition -naruto- official guest book, New legends・book of wind"


----------



## Addy (Jan 20, 2015)

takL said:


> ur not mistaken. they are 'naruto exhibition -naruto- premium *fan book*,  New legends ・ book of thunderbolt' and 'naruto exhibition -naruto- official guest book, New legends・book of wind"



wait.

Sennin of Hardwork  says that :



> contain the chapters for the *Naruto & Sasuke one-shots are *gonna be called "book of wind" & "book of thunder" right?



which means chapters but you say those are fanbooks like art books or is that just a name?


----------



## Rosi (Jan 20, 2015)

takL said:


> if the winner uploads it....
> 
> btw the 10 images are
> 
> id say 3,5 or 7  but i guess  kishd pick 10.



the 7th is still my favorite volume cover 
love 9 a lot too


----------



## takL (Jan 20, 2015)

Addy said:


> wait.
> 
> Sennin of Hardwork  says that :
> 
> ...



those are the book titles. Each of the two books contains a new 19 page chap.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jan 20, 2015)

It seems like all the good stuff concerning Naruto are occurring in April.


----------



## Maracunator (Jan 20, 2015)

As I already said in the NH FC when seeing the cover, it essentially it can be called: *"S-rank mission for Uzumaki Naruto: Life - Accomplished with achievements beyond established requirements"*

In chapters 1 and 4, Naruto made his goals clear, he wanted to become Hokage, surpass all previous Hokages and earn the recognition of everyone in the village.

He started to gain recognition through his 3 big victories in the Chuunin arc, by the time he went to save Gaara he already had the village sympathizing with him, and in the Pain arc, he saw how he got acknowledged as their hero and a popular Hokage candidate. War arc gave him the bonus points of worldwide acknowledgment.

Now in this cover, he's got the Hokage robe and is taking a look at the village he's sworn to protect from a high point, with the Hokage robes we see he has indeed achieved the Hokage part of his dream, and has reached the point in life when he can observe the legacy he's built and is bound to preserve for the next generation.



takL said:


> what an epic fail....
> scumbag is　コンドーム/ゲス野郎　in jp、 not hiretsu na hito



No surprise on that fail, that insult against Naruto came from the people who tried to sabotage the Yosegaki by duping the heck out of it with hate messages, and who also coined the "Kishimoney" insult as well.


----------



## Addy (Jan 20, 2015)

takL said:


> those are the book titles. Each of the two books contains a new 19 page chap.


wow!! :amazed 


Bruce Wayne said:


> It seems like all the good stuff concerning Naruto are occurring in April.



you mean the chapters will come in april?


----------



## gabzilla (Jan 20, 2015)

takL said:


> if there is any shipping i support, its sakuhina.


----------



## takL (Jan 20, 2015)

well "naruto exhibition premium fan book, New legends ・ book of thunderbolt' comes with an advance ticket which will go on sale in feb.



gabzilla said:


>



n since it didnt really happen, i might go for future salahima.


----------



## Elicit94 (Jan 20, 2015)

Maracunator said:


> No surprise on that fail, that insult against Naruto came from the people who tried to sabotage the Yosegaki by duping the heck out of it with hate messages, and who also coined the "Kishimoney" insult as well.


Multiple requests to get people on-topic, and people are still talking about pairing fandoms, lulz.


----------



## takL (Jan 20, 2015)

so Narutossss isnt reading the 19 chap in
'naruto exhibition premium fan book, New legends ・ book of thunderbolt', coming in feb right?


----------



## Narutossss (Jan 20, 2015)

oh I'll be reading it, but I can wait, the year passes fast for me.


----------



## Zef (Jan 20, 2015)

Elicit94 said:


> Multiple requests to get people on-topic, and people are *still talking about pairing fandoms,*lulz.


Because yours is obnoxious. Everytime people try to forget how salty you guys are, you do more idiotic things to draw attention to yourselves. 


takL said:


> so Narutossss isnt reading the 19 chap in
> 'naruto exhibition premium fan book, New legends ・ book of thunderbolt', coming in feb right?


Won't we have to wait for someone to share it with us?


----------



## Maracunator (Jan 20, 2015)

Elicit94 said:


> Multiple requests to get people on-topic, and people are still talking about pairing fandoms, lulz.



My earlier post had 4 paragraphs on the volume cover's topic, and that one you specifically quoted was a response to a comment takL made on an edit one of the big names in your pairing fandom did out of saltiness.

Not my fault you nitpicked on that specific paragraph and ended up doing the very same thing you accused me of, instead of, dunno, following the requests to stay on topic and say either your agreements or disagreements on what the cover means to other people who posted here?


----------



## Arles Celes (Jan 20, 2015)

takL said:


> well "naruto exhibition premium fan book, New legends ・ book of thunderbolt' comes with an advance ticket which will go on sale in feb.
> 
> 
> 
> n since it didnt really happen, i might go for future salahima.



SakuIno is pretty hot too

And kinda canon even if not sexually. 

Btw salahima like Sarada and Hinata or some other character whose name starts with Hima?


----------



## Maracunator (Jan 20, 2015)

^The "Hima" part stands for Himawari


----------



## Deana (Jan 20, 2015)

This volume cover pleases me. XD


----------



## Elicit94 (Jan 20, 2015)

Zef said:


> Because yours is obnoxious. Everytime people try to forget how salty you guys are, you do more idiotic things to draw attention to yourselves.


You people go on tumblr too often. There's like... only one or two other people from the NS fandom that still post in the KL about pairings. 



Maracunator said:


> My earlier post had 4 paragraphs on the volume cover's topic, and that one you specifically quoted was a response to a comment takL made on an edit one of the big names in your pairing fandom did out of saltiness.
> 
> Not my fault you nitpicked on that specific paragraph and ended up doing the very same thing you accused me of, instead of, dunno, following the requests to stay on topic and say either your agreements or disagreements on what the cover means to other people who posted here?


Well there's plenty of people here that seem oddly pressed about the NS fandom. I guess I shouldn't have quoted your post to make my point.


----------



## Narutossss (Jan 20, 2015)

I've been with Naruto for about a decade as well but we all have to move on. 

and well there is still that possible hollywood live action movie remember?


> Arad: *I plan to make 'Ghost in the Shell' and 'Naruto' into live action movies. *There are many other plans but I'd keep my mouth shut for now (laugh).
> Japanese anime is high end as an art form in a sense because it caters both for adults and for kids. I think the contents have universal appeal (/appeal to people across the globe). The fascination of it.
> 
> ――when do you think we can see your 'Ghost in the Shell' or 'Naruto'?
> ...



ghost in the shell live action just last week got announced for a 2017 release with Arad producing. I've already prepared myself for the impending shitstorm when naruto live action is greenlit:


----------



## takL (Jan 20, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> SakuIno is pretty hot too
> 
> And kinda canon even if not sexually.
> 
> Btw salahima like Sarada and Hinata or some other character whose name starts with Hima?



like 
himawari: O-nichan(big bro) is always too busy with his classmates to play with me ...
salada: himawari, forget about bokenasu(=dweeb, lil drab eggplant. boltos nickname. check his hair) men are so unreliable. Id never leave a cute lil sister like you behind.
himawari: ...can i call you O-nechan!?
salada: why not? O-nechan will protect you no matter what!


----------



## Narutossss (Jan 20, 2015)

isn't it a bit premature for next gen ships?


----------



## Corvida (Jan 20, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> isn't it a bit premature for next gen ships?




*Spoiler*: __ 












we are doomed


----------



## takL (Jan 20, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> isn't it a bit premature for next gen ships?



it is. but one of narutos kids and sakuras daughter being together should comfort butthurt shippers, no?


----------



## Trojan (Jan 20, 2015)

So, are those 2 chapters going to be in the beginning of February, or at the end, or when exactly? 
(If that info is available)


----------



## Deana (Jan 20, 2015)

takL said:


> it is. but one of narutos kids and sakuras daughter being together should comfort butthurt shippers, no?


But what about the butthurt shippers that are created who don't want this? For example, those who latch at their random crack ship as if its got a chance in hell of becoming canon but everyone knows, but them, that it won't be. These said crack shippers will still have the nerve to rage.

Either way . . . we'll be stuck with salty banshees (male and female). 

Shippers will be shippers. I know this because I am one.


----------



## Addy (Jan 20, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> I've been with Naruto for about a decade as well but we all have to move on.



your still on the forum so no, you haven't


----------



## Narutossss (Jan 20, 2015)

takL said:


> it is. but one of narutos kids and sakuras daughter being together should comfort butthurt shippers, no?



which ones though, narusasu or narusaku or both?


----------



## Addy (Jan 20, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> which ones though, narusasu or narusaku or both?


you do realize that narusasu fans knew narusasu wouldn't happen from the start, right? unless your very delusional


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Jan 20, 2015)

Elicit94 said:


> You people go on tumblr too often. There's like... only one or two other people from the NS fandom that still post in the KL about pairings.



Who?  You and Bloodplzkthx?


----------



## Rosi (Jan 20, 2015)

takL said:


> well "naruto exhibition premium fan book, New legends ・ book of thunderbolt' comes with an advance ticket which will go on sale in feb.



Is an actual content known though? Cause "fan book" doesn't really sound that much promising.




Addy said:


> you do realize that narusasu fans knew narusasu wouldn't happen from the start, right? unless your very delusional



You haven't seen SNS fans. Some of them are even more butthurt than NaruSaku fans are. Aparently Naruto and Sasuke banging women somehow diminishes their bond.


----------



## Maracunator (Jan 21, 2015)

With this cover I can't help wonder, will chapter 700 get a fix to remove Naruto's right hand bandages just like how Shukaku and Minato's Hokage Monument face got removed in volume releases?

With The Last's after credits scene it seemed like removing the bandages was a blooper from SP, but now that the volume cover has them removed, it looks more like the blooper was in the SJ release of chapter 700.



takL said:


> it is. but one of narutos kids and sakuras daughter being together should comfort butthurt shippers, no?



Short answer: No.

Long answer: For the NS fandom it means admitting defeat in canon, unless they resort to the tactic of reassigning both Bolt and Sarada to NS and SK respectively (which is being done, a lot as of late) and pretend that Himawari is a LeeHina daughter with sharpie marks and contacts meant to make her look Naruto-like. SN fandom on the other side, they actually abhor BoruSara, under the premise that shipping them together while not shipping Naruto and Sasuke somehow means endorsing homophobia and heteronormativity.



Addy said:


> you do realize that narusasu fans knew narusasu wouldn't happen from the start, right? unless your very delusional



You'd be surprised, the "open ending" idea got primarily pushed under the belief that if Kishimoto didn't write any canon pairings, that had to be because his OTP was SasuNaru and no pairings being explicitly specified would be his way to work around Shounen conventions and make them canon.


----------



## Addy (Jan 21, 2015)

Rosi said:


> You haven't seen SNS fans. Some of them are even more butthurt than NaruSaku fans are. Aparently Naruto and Sasuke banging women somehow diminishes their bond.



your sure those aren't the minority? 

and naruto/sasuke have a very weak ass bond no anyway 


Maracunator said:


> You'd be surprised, the "open ending" idea got *primarily pushed under the belief *that if Kishimoto didn't write any canon pairings, that had to be because his OTP was SasuNaru and no pairings being explicitly specified would be his way to work around Shounen conventions and make them canon.



really?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jan 21, 2015)

takL said:


> what an epic fail....
> scumbag is　コンドーム/ゲス野郎　in jp、 not hiretsu na hito


:rofl :rofl



takL said:


> dif
> or just "コンドーム(=condom)"
> while
> "the ignoble one" is accidentaly funny enough.
> ...


The ignoble one sounds nice.

I like [1] and [3] 



takL said:


> n since it didnt really happen, i might go for future salahima.


----------



## Zef (Jan 21, 2015)

Rosi said:


> *Is an actual content known though?* Cause "fan book" doesn't really sound that much promising.



Two 19 page chapters.


----------



## Addy (Jan 21, 2015)

all in april........ for chapters that i feel will be summaries of their lives........


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jan 21, 2015)

Addy said:


> all in april........ for chapters that i feel will be summaries of their lives........


Whoever got that book's reaction:


----------



## takL (Jan 21, 2015)

Zef said:


> Two 19 page chapters.





Hussain said:


> So, are those 2 chapters going to be in the beginning of February, or at the end, or when exactly?
> (If that info is available)



a 19 page chap is in the 'naruto exhibition premium fan book, New legends ・ book of thunderbolt' which will be handed to the advanced ticket buyers from sometime in feb, 
and another 19 page chap is in the 'naruto exhibition, official guest book, New legends ・book of wind" to be givin to the exhibition visitors from the 25th april.


Deana said:


> I know this because I am one.


see, not all shippers are nuts. actually only some of them.



Narutossss said:


> which ones though, narusasu or narusaku or both?



SakuHina of course. 



Maracunator said:


> With this cover I can't help wonder, will chapter 700 get a fix to remove Naruto's right hand bandages just like how Shukaku and Minato's Hokage Monument face got removed in volume releases?
> 
> With The Last's after credits scene it seemed like removing the bandages was a blooper from SP, but now that the volume cover has them removed, it looks more like the blooper was in the SJ release of chapter 700.



i thought the bandage after about 15 years was rather strange.


----------



## OldMonkey (Jan 21, 2015)

What does the Retsu no Sho say about the bandage ?


----------



## Arles Celes (Jan 21, 2015)

takL said:


> like
> himawari: O-nichan(big bro) is always too busy with his classmates to play with me ...
> salada: himawari, forget about bokenasu(=dweeb, lil drab eggplant. boltos nickname. check his hair) men are so unreliable. Id never leave a cute lil sister like you behind.
> himawari: ...can i call you O-nechan!?
> salada: why not? O-nechan will protect you no matter what!



Ah, right I almost forgot about her. Primarily because most seem to talk about Bolt and Sarada with no ships with Himawari.

Till now.

But really, if Kishi starts another manga I hope for at least some sisterly bonds this time.

The bond between Sakura and Ino was rather nice and there was potential for Hinata and Hanabi too^^

And that SakuHina healing in the Pain arc....


----------



## Trojan (Jan 21, 2015)

Why did they choose to make Naruto's book in Abril! 
IDGAF about Sasuke!


----------



## Arles Celes (Jan 21, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Why did they choose to make Naruto's book in Abril!
> IDGAF about Sasuke!



Even if "Sasuke's" book would include some info about Minato?

Welllll, at least it is not a Madara book focused on Naruto fapping to him as the coolest guy, right?^^

Maybe those books are sorta fanbooks with some updated/new info about more than just Naruto or Sasuke?

Sooner or later we will get some books with info about their kids at least...

I don't  mind some info about Bolt or Sarada. Or even Naruto's Asura Mode or Sasuke's Indra's Arrow. Hell, I'm even kinda curious what is the name of Lee's kid.


----------



## RockSauron (Jan 21, 2015)

So are these books art galleries or actual manga? Was that rumor that we were getting stuff on their families right?

I would like t see Naruto freaking out when Hinata's pregnant with Bolt, if we're doing Naruhina and SasuSaku families. The actual manga didn't have enough with him and his family, considering how important family was to his story.


----------



## Trojan (Jan 21, 2015)

Why would Minato be in Sasuke's book, and not his kid? 

lol, stop it. 



> Maybe those books are sorta fanbooks with some updated/new info about more than just Naruto or Sasuke?


I hope so!


----------



## Addy (Jan 21, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> Whoever got that book's reaction:



that  is my expectation from these chapters.  summaries of their lives and nothing else


----------



## Arles Celes (Jan 21, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Why would Minato be in Sasuke's book, and not his kid?
> 
> lol, stop it.
> 
> ...



Well jokes aside, in the image for the Naruto's New Era Project it seems like as if Minato appears being the figure in purple. So he may appear sooner or later. Granted, possibly not in Sasuke's book.

If it actually is "Sasuke's" book in the first place. That being a book of lighting does not automatically make it Sasuke's book. It may be a Team 7 book for all we know. It is not Sasuke the book of lighting but still Naruto the book of lighting. Maybe just a nod of appreciation to Sasuke as the god of thunder to Naruto's god of wind.

Or yeah, one of two fanbooks with info and/or maybe some cool illustrations.

Kishi gotta cover the 7-8 chaps that were not covered in the last databook.


----------



## takL (Jan 21, 2015)

ahem, one in feb is a fanbook and the other in april a guestbook.



OldMonkey said:


> What does the Retsu no Sho say about the bandage ?



"THE BOND AND RIGHT ARM
The bandage firmly wrapping around naruto's right arm at the moment. it might  even appear painful at first sight but it's also a token of the firm "ties" with his buddy, Sasuke Uchiha..."


----------



## 12771a (Jan 21, 2015)

Pretty simple cover but it looks nice and I like what it symbolizes. Naruto does not wear the cloak as well as Minato tho looks too small for him.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jan 21, 2015)

Addy said:


> you do realize that narusasu fans knew narusasu wouldn't happen from the start, right? unless your very delusional



I guess you never saw the fake interview they wrote where Kishi said NaruSasu was his favorite pairing and he might make it canon.

Shit circulated like wildfire and a lot of that fandom swore by it for years.


----------



## Trojan (Jan 22, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Well jokes aside, in the image for the Naruto's New Era Project it seems like as if Minato appears being the figure in purple. So he may appear sooner or later. Granted, possibly not in Sasuke's book.
> 
> If it actually is "Sasuke's" book in the first place. That being a book of lighting does not automatically make it Sasuke's book. It may be a Team 7 book for all we know. It is not Sasuke the book of lighting but still Naruto the book of lighting. Maybe just a nod of appreciation to Sasuke as the god of thunder to Naruto's god of wind.
> 
> ...



Honestly I doubt that means Minato will appear especially if we take in consideration how short it is. In addition to that, it for all I know it may be better if Kishi leave Minato alone anyway. I did not believe it 3 years ago, but I pretty sure he hates the fuck out of him. 

So yeah, leaving the guy alone might be better for him. 

- I think it is going to be SasuSaku most likely. Although it's true that it does not necessarily mean that it's going to be about Sasuke, but really that's the highest possibility. 

- Well, there aren't many thing happened in the last 9 chapters honestly. Most of them is only the fight between the two of the, and it's not like if he is going to take every scan from the fight and put a comment about it. And even in term of characters, there were only those 2 as well, while the rest were in a long sleep and barely got any scan, so I don't see them getting included either. 

which makes wonder if that's Fanbook is only going to contain the chapter! O_O


----------



## Klue (Jan 22, 2015)

takL said:


> ahem, one in feb is a fanbook and the other in april a guestbook.



Another Fanbook incoming? Aww Yeah!!


----------



## Trojan (Jan 22, 2015)

Klue said:


> Another Fanbook incoming? Aww Yeah!!



there is no Rinnegan crap. So, don't hold your breath.


----------



## Klue (Jan 22, 2015)

Hussain said:


> there is no Rinnegan crap. So, don't hold your breath.



Damn doggy; you just shat all over my hopes, my dreams.


----------



## Addy (Jan 22, 2015)

Klue said:


> Damn doggy; you just shat all over my hopes, my dreams.



you dont deserve to dream


----------



## Arles Celes (Jan 22, 2015)

I wonder how a questbook will differ from a fanbook.

Maybe some specific sort of info?


----------



## Addy (Jan 22, 2015)

both are 19 pages chapters as far as we know.

however, the last time we got a supposed "chapter" was with the last and that was 2 + 16 pages of stuff most people didn't care about so.......... expect the worse of at most half a page that actually a chapter while the rest is databook like stuff 

i at least hope we get an artbook of some sorts with other concepts. if not that, i wish we can get a 19 page commentary by kishi on something in the manga :amazed


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 22, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> I wonder how a questbook will differ from a fanbook.
> 
> Maybe some specific sort of info?



Guestbook...if I know this stuff enough, more or less it'll have commentaries by people close to Kishi, illustrations from other mangakas and maybe an interview with Kishi.


They are more about how franchise is received then what franchise is.



Addy said:


> you do realize that narusasu fans knew narusasu wouldn't happen from the start, right? unless your very delusional



People (mostly uneducated ignorant tumblr wannabes) queer coded Sasuke and Naruto to be bi or homosexual. If Kishi made an open ending they'd start pretending it was because SNS was canon like how Korrasami became canon.

Except Kishimoto made it clear when he made them reincarnations of _BROTHERS_.

They are now crying "we are queerbaited!!11" over tumblr now.


----------



## Zef (Jan 22, 2015)

I just saw a tumblr post where someone was mad because Naruto, and Sasuke didn't end up together. And it has a ton of likes.


So yes, there were people who seriously shipped NaruSasu.


----------



## Corvida (Jan 22, 2015)

Zef said:


> I just saw a tumblr post where someone was mad because Naruto, and Sasuke didn't end up together. And it has a ton of likes.
> 
> 
> So yes, there were people who seriously shipped NaruSasu.





And the prayer for the open ending was real-as was the fight for having the sasnar in the Debacle thread.

The "We know the relationship is the most important of the series anyway" didnt fool anyone. That?s why Samura comment in his interview with Kishimoto about part 2 Sasnar  made me lol so much. "But you mended all in the end"


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 22, 2015)

takL said:


> *according to the assistant kish had to end with #700 or he had to make another vol (#73).*
> there cant be 2 extra chaps as the number of pages in a vol is limited.
> 
> plus yeah #72 has 10 chaps of which 8 chaps are 2 pages longer than usual,#699 was 20 pages and the last chap was 24 pages





What a fucking idiot.

We could have gotten a better wrap up chapters instead of the rushed mess 699 and 700 were.

Kishi went out with the last "we could have had it all" I see.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 22, 2015)

Why does Kishi sound like a bentover underground hoe? I wouldn't be surprised if he had to suck his assistant's dick at this stage.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jan 22, 2015)

A whole volume dedicated to the ending would have been the right way to go, Kishi.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jan 22, 2015)

Bruce Wayne said:


> A whole volume dedicated to the ending would have been the right way to go, Kishi.



Dammitttt


----------



## Addy (Jan 22, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> *What a fucking idiot.*
> 
> We could have gotten a better wrap up chapters instead of the rushed mess 699 and 700 were.
> 
> Kishi went out with the last "we could have had it all" I see.


lol no.

you should read the post again 

"he *had to* end it at 700" in other words, one extra vol = more time and that was bad so what was it that dictated the manga not getting 10 more chapters?...... one month after 700 = movie. 

i dont want to jump to conclusions but i am not blaming kishi for the rushed ending forgetting the movie was looming around.

still, to say i would have loved kaguya if she had a proper background or naruto vs sasuke would be me lying to myself. 

i like kaguya was treated like the filler fart she was.
i like sasuke vs naruto being on the lowest in my top 10 battles of the manga and very disappointing as i expected it to be because i cared about it 

two things i hated the most about this series were treated like shit so while sakura one shot a  retarded goddess, and itachi got like 20% of the final fight so i am ok with the last vol of the manga 

still, Arya chan, you still have the movie  so that counts for something, right?


----------



## Mochi (Jan 22, 2015)

I swear Kishi has some weirdass assistants. Wasn't one of them suggesting that shit Kaguya?


----------



## Titanosaurus (Jan 22, 2015)

The assholes that started advertising the last before the manga even ended killed a lot of the tension in the final battle, we knew Naruto and Sasuke would survive so there was no pathos.  If they hadn't people may have enjoyed the battle more and maybe Kishi would have felt more motivated to make it heart pounding.  Production for The Last should have begun after the manga ended, why bog down Kishi with more shit when he should have been focusing on making the finale as good as possible?



Mochi said:


> I swear Kishi has some weirdass assistants. Wasn't one of them suggesting that shit Kaguya?



I think Kaguya was planned way way back when they mentioned the fruit


----------



## tkpirate (Jan 22, 2015)

i think some people are mistaking what the assistant said,Kishi didn't end the manga because his assistant told him to do that.Kishi himself chose to end it on 700,because he didn't wanted to make another volume.


----------



## Zensuki (Jan 22, 2015)

Titanosaurus said:


> The assholes that started advertising the last before the manga even ended killed a lot of the tension in the final battle, we knew Naruto and Sasuke would survive so there was no pathos.  If they hadn't people may have enjoyed the battle more and maybe Kishi would have felt more motivated to make it heart pounding.  Production for The Last should have begun after the manga ended, why bog down Kishi with more shit when he should have been focusing on making the finale as good as possible?



You didn't honestly think Kishi would kill of Sasuke would you.....that would go against every major theme in the manga and what Kishi wanted to express in his manga in the first place.

I do agree that they should of waited for the manga to end first but I think there's going to be more hype around the anime episodes when these two fight.


----------



## Titanosaurus (Jan 22, 2015)

Zensuki said:


> You didn't honestly think Kishi would kill of Sasuke would you.....that would go against every major theme in the manga and what Kishi wanted to express in his manga in the first place.
> 
> I do agree that they should of waited for the manga to end first but I think there's going to be more hype around the anime episodes when these two fight.



I didn't but I liked not knowing


----------



## Raiden (Jan 22, 2015)

Great cover. Focuses only on the main character...as it should.


----------



## Addy (Jan 23, 2015)

Titanosaurus said:


> I think Kaguya was planned way way back when they mentioned the fruit



kaguya and the fruit were mentioned together about 30 chapters before she appeared. not really planned way back to be honest :/


----------



## Sieves (Jan 23, 2015)

there is little to no energy in this volume cover....compare this volume cover to the first naruto volume cover.... it feels like a lifeless shell of itself just like naruto became  .... too bad


----------



## Sunspear7 (Jan 23, 2015)

Sieves said:


> there is little to no energy in this volume cover....compare this volume cover to the first naruto volume cover.... it feels like a lifeless shell of itself just like naruto became  .... too bad



Agreed. In a way it's an accurate representation of the plot itself I guess.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 23, 2015)

For a last cover, giving his back to the reader....

fuck him.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 24, 2015)

​


----------



## Narutossss (Jan 24, 2015)

I wonder if the anime team will play the classic naruto tracks for chapter 700?


----------



## RockSauron (Jan 24, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> I wonder if the anime team will play the classic naruto tracks for chapter 700?














If they don't have the slow version of the theme from The Last in in the anime adaptation of 700, then they have failed. 

I mean, it's technically a Shippuden track, so they don't really have an excuse in keeping it post time skip OST


----------



## Kyu (Jan 24, 2015)

Fantastic cover.


----------



## auem (Jan 25, 2015)

i would have preferred a longer cape,but still the cover is awesome...


----------



## Rai (Jan 25, 2015)

Better quality:


----------



## Prototype (Jan 25, 2015)

Looks pretty cool


----------



## Seliph (Jan 25, 2015)

Aw he is just like his daddy.


----------



## Titanosaurus (Jan 25, 2015)

Suigetsu said:


> For a last cover, giving his back to the reader....
> 
> fuck him.



The point was the show him looking over Konoha dumbo


----------



## Jagger (Jan 25, 2015)

Addy said:


> then again, kishi said that the only reason he made naruto and sasuke lose their arms is for a gory effect and you can see it has no effect on naruto in the last (at least only him) meaning losing the arm is just an aesthetic choice and nothing else :/


So there was no point behind the loss of their arms, plot-wise? What a cheap move.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jan 26, 2015)

Jagger said:


> So there was no point behind the loss of their arms, plot-wise? What a cheap move.



It was either losing their arms or holding hands.


----------



## Samehada (Jan 26, 2015)

What a good cover.


----------



## Addy (Jan 26, 2015)

wish it had naruto facing the hokage mountain the move i think of it.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 26, 2015)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> ​



Sennin, I love your choice but given the heavy emotion/clusure/finality it posesses, I'd prefer this:











​


----------



## Narutossss (Jan 26, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Better quality:



this looks photoshoped and pixelated.


----------



## Rai (Jan 26, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> this looks photoshoped and pixelated.



It's from WSJ official site:


----------



## Addy (Jan 26, 2015)

ℜai said:


> It's from WSJ official site:



but it looks photoshoped and pixelated


----------



## Narutossss (Jan 26, 2015)

lol                  .


----------



## Rai (Jan 26, 2015)

Addy said:


> but it looks photoshoped and pixelated



Kishi's fault.


----------



## Addy (Jan 26, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Kishi's fault.



what a noob


----------



## Klue (Jan 26, 2015)

Lacks Rinnegan, so it's shit.


----------



## Rai (Jan 26, 2015)

Addy said:


> what a noob



It's perfect.

Dat Kishi.


----------



## Addy (Jan 26, 2015)

Klue said:


> Lacks Rinnegan, so it's shit.



keep dreaming of that white knight perfect control rennigan sasuke/whoever on a shiny rennigan horse cause he ain't comen 


ℜai said:


> It's perfect.
> 
> Dat Kishi.



indeed 

but in retrospective, the story had little to do with him being hokage or that role in general


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 26, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Better quality:



Yass! 



Arya Stark said:


> Sennin, I love your choice but given the heavy emotion/clusure/finality it posesses, I'd prefer this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That one fits the cover as well. I refrained from using it since someone else did it before and didn't want to steal their thunder.  So I went for others.

But this one hasn't been done yet and it goes with what you said.











​


----------



## adeshina365 (Jan 28, 2015)

No Sasuke = No buy


----------



## Zef (Jan 28, 2015)

^If Sasuke was on the cover than the manga might as well be named Naruto & Sasuke.

Besides, Naruto was on the cover of the first volume so it's only fitting he's on the last one too.


----------



## Lady Hinata (Jan 29, 2015)

I love it.
It's simple, yet powerful at the same time.

Naruto Uzumaki, the once hated boy of Konoha village who aspired to make a change and gain the respect of those around him, basks in the glory of his accomplishments, Hokage cloak billowing majestically in the wind. ( I know, cheesy but still.) This man brought peace to the world, saved someone he cared for like a brother, got the love and respect of those who once mocked him mercilessly,  and achieved his dream of becoming Hokage. He looks down on his village, watching over them.

I always knew he'd make it but it makes me so happy to see it right in front of me! Congratulations you little shit, you did it!


----------



## Mider T (Jan 29, 2015)

No bandages and no skyscrapers. ...but nice cover.


----------



## Deynard (Jan 29, 2015)

There will be some secret info on cover of volume 72. Maybe something about spin-off? Time is right.


----------



## freeforall (Jan 29, 2015)

Deynard said:


> There will be some secret info on cover of volume 72. Maybe something about* spin-off*? Time is right.



Hopefully it is. If kishi wants people to get into his mini series, he better start releasing info about it soon.





Or maybe the secret is about chapter 700 being a GENJOOOTSOOOO! True ending will be revealed in mini series!11one


----------



## Addy (Jan 29, 2015)

Deynard said:


> There will be some secret info on cover of volume 72. Maybe something about spin-off? Time is right.



most likely but i think it's just a "thank you" or something cheesy like that


----------



## Sword Sage (Jan 29, 2015)

Maybe the secret info may show its manga pages connection to the Last Naruto the movie?


----------



## Zef (Jan 29, 2015)

Lel, I can already see NS fans creating theories on this secret.


----------



## Tangle (Jan 29, 2015)

Zef said:


> Lel, I can already see NS fans creating theories on this secret.



me too lol


----------



## LadyTenTen (Jan 29, 2015)

Zef said:


> Lel, I can already see NS fans creating theories on this secret.



LIke this is Hinata's perfect world because she didn't want to wake up from genjutsu?
Everyone else is awake, Naruto married Sakura and they have a daughter who screams "shanabayoooo"


----------



## OldMonkey (Jan 29, 2015)

I guess it will be about the mini serie.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jan 29, 2015)

Addy said:


> most likely but i think it's just a "thank you" or something cheesy like that


I think it's time Kishi do something for the foreign fans.


----------



## Addy (Jan 29, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> I think it's time Kishi do something for the foreign fans.



yeah, we who the read manga for free and pay kishi jack shit... he owes us big time 

i mean


Sword Sage said:


> Maybe the secret info may show its manga pages connection to the Last Naruto the movie?





> There will be some secret info *on cover *of volume 72. Maybe something about spin-off? Time is right.



idk how he can fit it on the cover BUT there are the extra 2 pages to the vol so maybe those................ although, i still dont know where kishi will put those? 

chapter 699 and then followed by two pages of a random date?


----------



## rogersmattr (Jan 29, 2015)

I've always laughed at the Hinatas genjutsu theory because of one factor: Neji. He's alive in chapter 678 but not in 700. So Hinata killed him off in her own genjutsu?


----------



## LadyTenTen (Jan 29, 2015)

rogersmattr said:


> I've always laughed at the Hinatas genjutsu theory because of one factor: Neji. He's alive in chapter 678 but not in 700. So Hinata killed him off in her own genjutsu?



She ended up being jealous of him. Naruto can't resist his sexyness


----------



## Addy (Jan 29, 2015)

what if it says "screw you rennigan lovers "


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Jan 29, 2015)

SCOOP （スクープ）

２月４日水発売
2/4 Wed. Release

JC「ＮＡＲＵＴＯ−ナルト−」
巻ノ七十二の
JC Naruto Volume 72


帯にも秘密が。。。！！？
On the band, also a secret…!!? 

コミックスを購入して詳細をチェックせよ！！
Purchase the comic, check the details!!

----------------------

The band by the way is very small. The band that came with my The Last novel is 2in tall by almost 15 in long. It is divided into 4 panels and generally announces release dates or upcoming projects.  

The band, cover sleeve, and actual book cover are all different components of the book. The "band" is referring to this strip of paper:

 (Quick pictures of the band that came with my novel that I just took to show you what I mean) 

* Promo for 2012 JUMPJBooks ver of Road to Ninja

* Panel for vol 71 promo, and release date announcement of vol 72 + Kakashi light novel promo

* The Last movie advert

* The spring miniseries logo

-------------------------------

So this band will probably have movie promo+light novel promos+ miniseries logo+ miniseries release date, most likely.


----------



## Addy (Jan 29, 2015)

ooooooooooooooh, that band. yeah, i remember that from the vols i ordered some while back.

still, it seems it is indeed about the burito manga


----------



## CHEH (Jan 29, 2015)

BORUTO is toooo cute!
That exhibit looks to be really good!


----------



## Narutossss (Jan 29, 2015)

for anyone who doubted minato was the purple figure in the new era project logo

and more bolt hype


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Jan 29, 2015)

Those are promo's for the Naruto exhibit.


連載１５年の集大成
Compilation of 15 years of serialization

そしてその先の未来へ。。。
And then, the future ahead…

六本木に「忍道」出現
The “Nindou” appears in Roppongi (a district in Tokyo, Japan).

キービジュアル 公開!!
Key visual release!!


----------



## Addy (Jan 29, 2015)

burito looks boss 

adult naruto isn't even in the new project logo :rofl

this really does seem like a time travel thing XD

the exhibition is in april?


----------



## Trojan (Jan 29, 2015)

Addy said:


> the exhibition is in april?



and even worst, the 25th!


----------



## Gabe (Jan 29, 2015)

I like bolt in that picture he seems to have some coolness and little swag


----------



## Addy (Jan 29, 2015)

Hussain said:


> and even worst, the 25th!



no !!!!!!!!!!! 

i thought it was in feb or something 

here



> ２月４日水発売
> 2/4 Wed. Release




why 



Gabe said:


> I like bolt in that picture he seems to have some coolness and little swag



indeed 


but he loses a bit of the cool points for the hip swinging to the left


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Jan 29, 2015)

Kakashi light novel + new artbook + vol 72 (with new secret announcement) all release on Feb 4th.

Shikamaru light novel is March 4th.

The exhibition booklets (the ones with the one-shots in them) release April 25th coinciding with the opening of the venues.


----------



## Addy (Jan 29, 2015)

i was hyped for nothing  

well, at least now i know


----------



## Trojan (Jan 29, 2015)

I hope the  secret announcement does not turn out to be something like
1- Naruto manga has ened. 
or
2- the miniseries will start in April!

basically not obvious things that we already know off. =/


----------



## Addy (Jan 29, 2015)

Hussain said:


> I hope the  secret announcement does not turn out to be something like
> 1- Naruto manga has ened.
> or
> 2- the miniseries will start in April!
> ...



we should know by next week anyway and we already have 2 more pages


----------



## Trojan (Jan 29, 2015)

I really hope the announcement is about Kishi changing his mind and the make the miniseries a longer one, and
put his lame idea of doing something different away. -_-

Edit:

did I mention I want more of Minato? -____-


----------



## Narutossss (Jan 29, 2015)

bruh let it go, naruto is over.


----------



## Zef (Jan 29, 2015)

Minato is dead.


----------



## Trojan (Jan 29, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> bruh let it go, naruto is over.







Zef said:


> Minato is dead.



ET, RT, or Chiyo's jutsu. There are a lot of those things. 
or even flashback.


----------



## Addy (Jan 29, 2015)

Hussain said:


> I really hope the announcement is about Kishi changing his mind and the make the miniseries a longer one, and
> *put his lame idea *of doing something different away. -_-
> 
> Edit:
> ...



no, some of us want to see those ideas 

i think  we will see more minato but it might only be in anime/none kishi related projects. 

again, i said this today and many months ago when i first saw the new project logo but it seems that we might see another time travel movie but with burito this time seeing his dad and grandfather. 

i feel like laughing but also a bit sad that older naruto isn't part of the logo. kind of a weird feeling


----------



## rogersmattr (Jan 29, 2015)

Aren't the 2 pages just that date scene? I'll be glad if I'm wrong, but that seems to be the case.


----------



## Addy (Jan 29, 2015)

Zef said:


> Minato is dead.



but he is in the logo and it isnt the first time SP did a time travel movie with minato


----------



## Seelentau (Jan 29, 2015)

Thing is, as long as we don't have someone who goes to that exhib, we'll probably won't get those two books super-early. Maybe through baidu, but well... I don't expect much.


----------



## Addy (Jan 29, 2015)

rogersmattr said:


> Aren't the 2 pages just that date scene? I'll be glad if I'm wrong, but that seems to be the case.



that is the general assumption but no one knows for sure


----------



## Trojan (Jan 29, 2015)

Addy said:


> no, some of us want to see those ideas
> 
> i think  we will see more minato but it might only be in anime/none kishi related projects.
> 
> ...



They are lame, there is no reason to see a lame thing. 

- I do not think I'll see anything of him. I am just saying that to make myself feel better. 
- I hope so. 
- It does not matter. That stupid Kid, why did he have to grow 10 years in 2 freaking chapters that came in the same week!


----------



## Narutossss (Jan 29, 2015)

Seelentau said:


> Thing is, as long as we don't have someone who goes to that exhib, we'll probably won't get those two books super-early. Maybe through baidu, but well... I don't expect much.



have more faith in the fandom


----------



## Trojan (Jan 29, 2015)

Yeah, we barely had to wait anything to get the 4th Databook, or the movie book or any of those things.


----------



## Rosi (Jan 29, 2015)

so badass


----------



## LadyTenTen (Jan 29, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> I think one of the pages will be the 700+ promo that Kishi sketched with the headbands on the floor from the villages, and it said
> 
> 「夢の来た道、そしてこれから。。。」
> 
> ?The path where dreams came from, and then (from here) onwards??



I hope not, that would be a waste.


----------



## Addy (Jan 29, 2015)

Hussain said:


> They are lame, there is no reason to see a lame thing.
> 
> - I do not think I'll see anything of him. I am just saying that to make myself feel better.
> - I hope so.
> - It does not matter. That stupid Kid, why did he have to grow 10 years in 2 freaking chapters that came in the same week!



oh come on!!!!!!! burito isn't that bad. he is the same as naruto in every way lol


----------



## Zef (Jan 29, 2015)

^
^
^
Wouldn't it make more sense for that to be in the art book?


----------



## mayumi (Jan 29, 2015)

Damn, Bolt has that stuck up, spoiled Sasuke attitude in that picture with Naruto and Minato.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Jan 29, 2015)

Zef said:


> ^
> ^
> ^
> Wouldn't it make more sense for that to be in the art book?



Artbook is usually coloured art, double spread pages, coloured volume cover art etc. 

It's just a rough sketch. Those are generally not included in art books. But I could see it being included in the volume as an extra.


----------



## Sora (Jan 29, 2015)

mayumi said:


> Damn, Bolt has that stuck up, spoiled Sasuke attitude in that picture with Naruto and Minato.



it could be a good thing
I don't want Bolt to be a copy of his dad


----------



## RockSauron (Jan 29, 2015)

So maybe extra panels to existing chapters?

I hope it's something to 700 of Naruto's family together, even if it's just in a photograph on his desk.

Skipping over the fact he now has a family after 700 chapters of him wanting a family is a bigger affront than, well, skipping over him becoming Hokage after 700 chapters of him wanting to be Hokage. Though that could be explained as in it being a moral lesson of titles meaning nothing, as long as you yourself have friends to support you.

Yeah, I'm sure that's totally what Kishi had in mind when he skipped Naruto becoming Hokage.

Anyway, hoping for a brief scene of them together as a happy family. Partly because that was a big theme of the manga and partly so we'd have some actual manga material that Naruto isn't just ignoring his kids or whatever. 

then again, it's added to Volume 72, so it could be added in any chapter? So it could technically be in the Naruto vs Sasuke battle?


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Jan 29, 2015)

RockSauron said:


> So maybe extra panels to existing chapters?
> 
> then again, it's added to Volume 72, so it could be added in any chapter? So it could technically be in the Naruto vs Sasuke battle?



Mmhmm,  you are correct. These additional panels can occur anywhere from ch 691 to ch 700. Anywhere in the tankobon. 

What I read from JF15 bloggers just said "a few extra pages in tankobon 72" and then other tweets said there were two pages. Someone on Baidu who went to the superstage said it was two pages exactly.

No one said it was going to be 699 or 700, it's all wishful thinking on our part~~ 

The extra pages I assume have nothing to do with the extra corner sections. Like the Kishimoto ORICHARA thing where we picks a fan-mail OC and draws it in his own style, and publishes it at the end of the volume. It's not going to be an extra page of that kind of thing. It's likely to be additional panel inserted or double spread page.


----------



## Addy (Jan 29, 2015)

mayumi said:


> Damn, Bolt has that stuck up, spoiled Sasuke attitude in that picture with Naruto and Minato.



sasuke what?


----------



## Trojan (Jan 29, 2015)

Addy said:


> oh come on!!!!!!! burito isn't that bad. he is the same as naruto in every way lol



I love Bolt. 
the stupid kid is Naruto. He grew up so fast.


----------



## Addy (Jan 29, 2015)

Hussain said:


> I love Bolt.
> the stupid kid is Naruto. He grew up so fast.



dont worry!!!!!!!!!!!!

the new project doesn't even have adult naruto....... or "the last" naruto........ yeah


----------



## Seelentau (Jan 29, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 





OrganicDinosaur said:


> I think one of the pages will be the 700+ promo that Kishi sketched with the headbands on the floor from the villages, and it said
> 
> 「夢の来た道、そしてこれから。。。」
> 
> ...






Where's that from? Somehow, I seem to miss half of what was published after the end of Naruto :s


----------



## Zef (Jan 29, 2015)

RockSauron said:


> So maybe extra panels to existing chapters?
> 
> I hope it's something to 700 of Naruto's family together, even if it's just in a photograph on his desk.



Isn't this already in the movie?


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Jan 29, 2015)

Seelentau said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



From plus.ShonenJump.Com

Kishi released this on 11/10/14 as an extra:



The mangaka get an option to draw a one panel thing when it's their turn:



So One Piece, Assassination Classroom, Boku no Hero Academia, Bleach, etc have gotten a chance to draw short one-shots as an online promo~~


----------



## Gunners (Jan 29, 2015)

mayumi said:


> Damn, Bolt has that stuck up, spoiled Sasuke attitude in that picture with Naruto and Minato.


I thought the same thing, appearance of Naruto but the presence of Sasuke.


----------



## Narutossss (Jan 29, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Kakashi light novel + new artbook + vol 72 *(with new secret announcement)* all release on Feb 4th.



I'm calling it now, it'll be about the live action movie


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jan 29, 2015)

ℜai said:


>



No hokage Naruto.


----------



## rogersmattr (Jan 29, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> I'm calling it now, it'll be about the live action movie


----------



## Addy (Jan 29, 2015)

Gunners said:


> I thought the same thing, appearance of Naruto but the presence of Sasuke.



what are people talking about?  i dont see sasuke in burito 



Bruce Wayne said:


> No hokage Naruto.



or adult naruto as if............... it never happened


----------



## Narutossss (Jan 29, 2015)

Gunners said:


> I thought the same thing, appearance of Naruto but the presence of Sasuke.



Bolt reminds me of kid gohan and that kid from gundam age.


----------



## Zef (Jan 29, 2015)

People on tumblr are asking for translations on this.


----------



## Altair21 (Jan 29, 2015)

Zef said:


> People on tumblr are asking for translations on this.



Probably just about those novels about Kakashi, Sakura, Shikamaru, Akatsuki, etc. that are coming out in the coming months (Kakashi one is already out I think).


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Jan 29, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> Probably just about those novels about Kakashi, Sakura, Shikamaru, Akatsuki, etc. that are coming out in the coming months (Kakashi one is already out I think).



That image is from wayyyy back in December, promo announcement from JumpFesta for Kakashi light novel and other releases. 

No info there that hasn't been  updated already. Doesn't need to be translated.


----------



## heartsutra (Jan 29, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> Probably just about those novels about Kakashi, Sakura, Shikamaru, Akatsuki, etc. that are coming out in the coming months (Kakashi one is already out I think).




The Kakashi one will be released on ? guess it. Yep, it's 4th of February.
But a teaser's been released and translated by OrganicDinosaur actually.



thx to OrganicDinosaur


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Jan 29, 2015)

heartsutra said:


> The Kakashi one will be released on … guess it. Yep, it's 4th of February.
> But a teaser's been released and translated by OrganicDinosaur actually.
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I'm on page 18/35 translating the prologue for the Kakashi novel right now. So I finally got through the halfway mark lol~~

Don't know if I will post this half and the other half later, or all at once.

It's all formatted and ready to go though, whenever I decide to post it 

Chapter 2 teaser is posted next week on the Naruto app. So there's more for me to do~~


----------



## heartsutra (Jan 29, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Yeah, I'm on page 18/35 translating the prologue for the Kakashi novel right now. So I finally got through the halfway mark lol~~
> 
> Don't know if I will post this half and the other half later, or all at once.
> 
> ...





Please, take your time


----------



## Gunners (Jan 29, 2015)

Addy said:


> what are people talking about?  i dont see sasuke in burito
> 
> 
> 
> or adult naruto as if............... it never happened



It is the smugness.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jan 29, 2015)

Pretty cool picture 



Addy said:


> yeah, we who the read manga for free and pay kishi jack shit... he owes us big time


Not all foreign fans are like that


----------



## Arinna (Jan 29, 2015)

Addy said:


> yeah, we who the read manga for free and pay kishi jack shit... he owes us big time



Hey, I've spent nearly $800~ on Naruto Manga....not to mention all the merchandise and Storm Series  Manga is expensive here in Australia


----------



## calimike (Jan 30, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Kakashi light novel + new artbook + vol 72 (with new secret announcement) all release on Feb 4th.
> 
> Shikamaru light novel is March 4th.
> 
> The exhibition booklets (the ones with the one-shots in them) release April 25th coinciding with the opening of the venues.


----------



## Addy (Jan 30, 2015)

Gunners said:


> It is the smugness.



i dont  remember sasuje even making that face. his smugness was always verbal if i am not mistaken. but i remember naruto making that face on more than one occasion. 



Haruka Katana said:


> Pretty cool picture
> 
> 
> Not all foreign fans are like that


i am not saying  all.  i am just  "we"


----------



## sugarmaple (Jan 30, 2015)

Saw this on Facebook


----------



## Trojan (Jan 30, 2015)

The big announcement is going to be selling all the volumes at once I suppose!


----------



## sugarmaple (Jan 30, 2015)

Just happen to saw this tweet, tho I don't know what does it say,
I just thought of sharing it here.

予告です☆
２月４日発売『NARUTO』７２巻　最終巻記念
描き下ろしペーパー封入☆
またNARUTO７２巻1冊+NARUTO関連書籍1冊=2冊以上お買い上げの方
収納BOXプレゼントいたします！！ 

Also the person who tweet that also tweet these images


----------



## Zef (Jan 30, 2015)

Welp, more ammo for NaruSasu.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Jan 30, 2015)

Addy said:


> i dont  remember sasuje even making that face. his smugness was always verbal if i am not mistaken. but i remember naruto making that face on more than one occasion.
> 
> 
> i am not saying  all.  i am just  "we"


Fine 



sugarmaple said:


> Saw this on Facebook





sugarmaple said:


> Just happen to saw this tweet, tho I don't know what does it say,
> I just thought of sharing it here.
> 
> 予告です☆
> ...


Oh that's pretty cool.

Why is Sasuke pulling Nardo's ear...


----------



## Zef (Jan 30, 2015)

I think he's trying to pull Naruto away from him.


----------



## heartsutra (Jan 30, 2015)

I want to pinch their cheeks.
Oh, the tease. 


*Spoiler*: _Kaguya shipping NaruSasu_ 




Sauce!


----------



## mayumi (Jan 30, 2015)

Oh look, Kishi is back to NaruSasu.


----------



## Rosi (Jan 30, 2015)

aww, NaruSasu 

what's with this awesome art lately. hope we get even more in the artbook. also novels' illustrations coming. lots of new stuff this year


----------



## Seelentau (Jan 30, 2015)

The box is for buyers of volume 72, when they buy an additional Naruto book (1-71, databook or so). I think the drawing is included there as well.


----------



## Addy (Jan 30, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> Why is Sasuke pulling Nardo's ear...



he likes that feeling as you can see him smiling


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Jan 30, 2015)

Seelentau said:


> The box is for buyers of volume 72, when they buy an additional Naruto book (1-71, databook or so). I think the drawing is included there as well.



Yes. Can confirm~~

But I think the paper is included with vol 72, just the box is a separate promo.



> 予告です☆
> ２月４日発売『NARUTO』７２巻　最終巻記念
> 描き下ろしペーパー封入☆
> またNARUTO７２巻1冊+NARUTO関連書籍1冊=2冊以上お買い上げの方
> 収納BOXプレゼントいたします！！



Advance notice:
2/4 Release NARUTO Vol 72, final volume commemoration
A paper drawn for the occasion is enclosed.
Still, NARUTO Vol 72 (1 book) + NARUTO related publication (1 book)
=2 books or more means of purchasing
Stowaway(/receipt?) box as present/gift!

----------------------
Another tweet from JP bookstore:



> 【特典情報！】2月4日に発売するNARUTO72巻には豪華箔押し収納BOXと書き下ろしペーパーが付きますっ！ナルトとサスケのイラストです！！有難う御座います！有難う御座います！！箱は数が少ないので御予約推奨ですっ



Special favour news!
On 2.4 release, With Naruto vol 72, wonderful foil covered stowaway/receipt box and a paper, especially drawn for the occasion, are attached! It’s an illustration with Naruto and Sasuke! Thank you! Thank you! Because the number of boxes is limited, advance order is recommended. 

-----------------

Bahh. I just checked my amazon.jp and it says ships Feb 5th, arrives Feb 8-9th even with international express shipping.

…….OTL~~~~

But if it comes with this box and illustration, I won't even be mad. I'll be okay with the delay. Since I'm buying vol 72 + Kakashi novel....I think that counts and I would be eligible for it. I can't read the small print on the poster though. Maybe there is more catches to it than just buying two things.  So I hope it's not exclusive to these bookstores ;__;';;~~~~ I want~!!

Usually amazon ships 2-3 days ahead of release date so it arrives to coincide with JP release. So I'm hoping this will make up for it if they are including it too.

So time to bother amazon.jp customer service and see if they are going to do this promo too.....


----------



## CHEH (Jan 30, 2015)

Aww i like sasuke when he is with Naruto and not being an insane prick

Gotta Love that Naruto!
I noticed what those capes they wear here are similar to what they will wear im 700, it would be nice to see an illustration like this at that age.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 30, 2015)

Aaaah I knew a special box would come, same happened with FMA too.

Here's hoping they also make a huge boxset for all series.



Zef said:


> Welp, more ammo for NaruSasu.



> drawing of lead characters and lead bond of series
> must be romantic


----------



## Zef (Jan 30, 2015)

Arya Stark said:


> Aaaah I knew a special box would come, same happened with FMA too.
> 
> Here's hoping they also make a huge boxset for all series.
> 
> ...



That's how some will see it.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Jan 31, 2015)

Poster: 



Tweet with more box pictures.



This store has it limited to 20 boxes!?~~

I keep seeing tweets saying it's first-come-first-served for the limited edition boxes, so I feel like you have to physically be there for a shot at getting one 

Same with the special paper illustration. It might nt be tucked into books that are from online vendors and shipped overseas.

I talked with Amazon.JP customer service where I have my pre-order, and they haven't received word about the promo. They told me that their division would investigate whether or not my shipment comes with the promo items. But since the promo was just announced yesterday, and the pre-orders start shipping in 4 days or so....hopefully Amazon.JP will at least have the Naruto and Sasuke paper left. I'm sure they have a massive log of pre-orders and they might run out 

;__;';:~~~~

I left messages with their English support team and their Japanese customer service reps. Hopefully one will answer me soon x__x';;~~ So much want since my pre-order is eligible for this promo~


----------



## Addy (Jan 31, 2015)

wierd, omly 20 boxes?


----------



## Rosi (Jan 31, 2015)

20 boxes?  wat the hell, japan. seems like too small of an amount.


and awesome poster. Naruto still with his best hair.


----------



## Bishamon (Jan 31, 2015)

His ONLY HAIR


----------



## Addy (Jan 31, 2015)

Rosi said:


> 20 boxes?  wat the hell, japan. seems like too small of an amount.
> 
> 
> and awesome poster. Naruto still with his best hair.


why is naruto making that creepy face? 


Gwynbleidd said:


> His ONLY HAIR



yeah, look under the bush before you judge it


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jan 31, 2015)

Kishi foreshadowed the mini-series years ago:


----------



## Tanuki (Jan 31, 2015)

Man Naruto and his sweet part 2 hair 

Was it really necessary to make Naruto have Obito's hair and Sasuke with Madara's?
Dammit cant they just keep their own signature hair and stop tryna be a dead dude wannabe


----------



## Narutossss (Jan 31, 2015)

Naruto's hair looks just fine to me. maybe he should think about growing a beard.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jan 31, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> Naruto's hair looks just fine to me. maybe he should think about growing a beard.



Someone Photoshop a goatee onto Naruto.


----------



## RockSauron (Jan 31, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> Naruto's hair looks just fine to me. maybe he should think about growing a beard.



But he's already got whiskers...


----------



## Alucardemi (Jan 31, 2015)

Zef said:


> Welp, more ammo for NaruSasu.



As if they needed more


----------



## heartsutra (Jan 31, 2015)

*Like this?*



Bruce Wayne said:


> Someone Photoshop a goatee onto Naruto.






Asuma's goatee + Naruto


----------



## shadowmaria (Jan 31, 2015)

WHAT HAVE YOU DONE?! 

I love it


----------



## RockSauron (Jan 31, 2015)

I want to see that, but with a blonde beard to see how he'd look like if he actually had a beard.


----------



## Narutossss (Jan 31, 2015)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Someone Photoshop a goatee onto Naruto.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Jan 31, 2015)

heartsutra said:


> Asuma's goatee + Naruto



No! 


I was thinking of something more like this:


----------



## Overhaul (Jan 31, 2015)

blonds shouldn't have beards imo.

that shit always ends up looking like a flesh beard.


----------



## Rosi (Jan 31, 2015)

dem manry beards


----------



## Addy (Jan 31, 2015)

Revy said:


> blonds shouldn't have beards imo.
> 
> that shit always ends up looking like a flesh beard.



come to think of it, i dont know blonds with beards


----------



## heartsutra (Jan 31, 2015)

Rosi said:


> dem manry beards





Immediately thought of
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Addy (Jan 31, 2015)

naruto looks like  a badass lumberjack and sasuke looks liks either a kungfu dude or a biker


----------



## sugarmaple (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## mayumi (Jan 31, 2015)

here is what 700 Naruto with beard be like


----------



## SoulFire (Jan 31, 2015)

OMG NO!!! 



mayumi said:


> here is what 700 Naruto with beard be like


Noooo!! :ignoramus


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Jan 31, 2015)

i don't understand why not give sasuke a red colored rinnegan. he looks so fucking stupid


----------



## sugarmaple (Jan 31, 2015)

Dunno where to post this
So I'll just post it here, I think it has something to do with the box


----------



## Revolution (Feb 1, 2015)

This thread is gold!

My only complaint is Yeah,because of Hashirama's comment in this page. this picture has sad Sasuke.  Since it's over now it's time to see happy Sasuke, not lost and alone in the woods Sasuke.


----------



## Zef (Feb 1, 2015)

^Sasuke's not sad he's stoic.


----------



## Gortef (Feb 1, 2015)

There's only one acceptable type of facial hair


----------



## Narutossss (Feb 1, 2015)

Gortef said:


> There's only one acceptable type of facial hair


----------



## Majin Lu (Feb 1, 2015)

Oh my... 

Well, I pre-ordered volume 72, I hope to get Naruto and Sasuke's drawing at least.


----------



## Max Thunder (Feb 1, 2015)

Addy said:


> come to think of it, i dont know blonds with beards



..................Thor


----------



## Rai (Feb 2, 2015)

Naruto Vol. 72 preview:


----------



## DeK3iDE (Feb 2, 2015)

awesome final cover. The leaves is what really set the whole image off 

What are the chances that Sakura will still need someone to tell her that Naruto is the 7th Hokage even if she saw the kanji?


----------



## Radon87000 (Feb 2, 2015)

Some leaked pics of Volume 72

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sora (Feb 2, 2015)

Radon87000 said:


> Some leaked pics of Volume 72
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



nice                  .


----------



## Rosi (Feb 2, 2015)

Radon87000 said:


> Some leaked pics of Volume 72
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



damn, thanks for sharing 

I wonder whether Viz will have all this too.


----------



## Sora (Feb 2, 2015)

Kishi's cat!


----------



## Radon87000 (Feb 2, 2015)

It seems there is a change in Chapter 699


----------



## Rosi (Feb 2, 2015)

Good 

There was told to be two added pages I think? This one seems to be a spread, which was just one page in a magazine version.

So one more yet.


edit: ah, seems like there are some additional Hinata panels.


----------



## Deynard (Feb 2, 2015)

So what is this mystery info on cover of volume?


----------



## heartsutra (Feb 2, 2015)

Also, dem Chibi.
I love Chibi. More Chibi please.


----------



## KirinNOTKarin98 (Feb 2, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> So is this one (or perhaps both) of the two extra pages were supposed to be getting with this volume?


I doubt it- if that is it, it would only be one additional page, as the original image has only been extended by one page. If that is the two additional pages, I call BS.


----------



## mayumi (Feb 2, 2015)

Sora said:


> Kishi's cat!



Is that Naruto? IF it is Kishi definitely prefers manly look for Naruto.


----------



## Rosi (Feb 2, 2015)

a few added Hinata panels

the seal was supposed to be on this page.

so yeah, looks like that spread is two extra pages that were promised.


----------



## Sora (Feb 2, 2015)

maybe Kishimoto can explain what happened to Karin or Taka with those extra panels

lol


----------



## heartsutra (Feb 2, 2015)

Extra panels for Hinata, k, I see.


----------



## qazmko (Feb 2, 2015)

extra panels for Hinata?

this is going to be good


----------



## sassan (Feb 2, 2015)

Radon87000 said:


> Some leaked pics of Volume 72
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Since there's pic by Kenji Taira, does that mean Kishi's assistant drew those pics?


----------



## Arya Stark (Feb 2, 2015)

*looks at additions*


----------



## Rosi (Feb 2, 2015)

heartsutra said:


> Extra panels for Hinata, k, I see.



I think it's more like two extra pages for NaruSasu, but Kishi needed to add something on the page preceeding them


----------



## Ladlebug (Feb 2, 2015)

I guess the extra panels were used to replace the other panels of Narusasu handhold.


I really like this panel thou.


----------



## SoulFire (Feb 2, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Naruto Vol. 72 preview:





Radon87000 said:


> Some leaked pics of Volume 72
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Thanky to both of you!!


Sora said:


> Kishi's cat!


Kishi's cat pops up in several of the illos! Naruto is even summoning him in one! 


Rosi said:


> a few added Hinata panels
> 
> the seal was supposed to be on this page.
> 
> so yeah, looks like that spread is two extra pages that were promised.


I'm always up for more Hinata! 
So that little two page 'date' story isn't included?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 2, 2015)

Nice little additions there with making the seal to undo Mugen Tsukuyomi and the extra panels with Hinata. 

The other drawings of Naruto in the volume reminds me of the 10th anniversary tributes that other mangakas did.

EDIT: After checking some of the pics taking with camera of 700 I can see that Naruto's bandages on his right hand are still there. 

I knew it wouldn't be erased to match the cover. Nor I think the cover has a mistake in not showing them, so to me this means Kishi was just trying to not spoil that little thing to his volume readers.

I haven't seen yet pics showing his back to see if the words of Seventh are on his cloak like in the cover though. But tbh I am okay with whatever the result in that is.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Feb 2, 2015)

Rosi said:


> a few added Hinata panels
> 
> the seal was supposed to be on this page.
> 
> so yeah, looks like that spread is two extra pages that were promised.


The reactions are going to be glorious.


----------



## Trojan (Feb 2, 2015)

Why would anyone get butthurt over a panel of her waking up?


----------



## nightmistress (Feb 2, 2015)

So the extra covers.  Are they the ones Kishi selected from that Naruto cover contest that they were holding a little while back? Kishi was supposed to chose his favorites. If so I guess they put them in there.


----------



## qazmko (Feb 2, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Why would anyone get butthurt over a panel of her waking up?



because it's Hinata


----------



## Rai (Feb 2, 2015)

Chapter 700 in B&W


----------



## Trojan (Feb 2, 2015)

That makes no sense even for NaruSaku fans since Sakura was there the whole time. 

oh well, some are strange. 

Why are you angry in both threads, ℜai?


----------



## Rai (Feb 2, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Why are you angry in both threads, ℜai?



Chapter 700 is in Black & White.

I was expecting a preview for Naruto Artbook by Shueisha.


----------



## Trojan (Feb 2, 2015)

It has always been like this in the volumes. There is no surprise there.


----------



## Bishamon (Feb 2, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Why would anyone get butthurt over a panel of her waking up?



It replaces a pic of Naruto and Sasuke holding hands apparently


----------



## Rai (Feb 2, 2015)

But it's the last volume.


----------



## SoulFire (Feb 2, 2015)

I hope it isn't all shaded gray like the b&w versions of colored pages usually turn out.


----------



## Alucardemi (Feb 2, 2015)

Gwynbleidd said:


> It replaces a pic of Naruto and Sasuke holding hands apparently



Actually, if you check the last page, the hand-holding is still there, but their faces are added below it.

I suppose he did it because having the hand-holding after such a boring panel wasn't as cool, so he put some extra Hinata panels to fill space.


----------



## Narutossss (Feb 2, 2015)

shuiesha too cheap for colored pages. Love all them illustrations and kishi's cat!! lol more extra hinata? goooood


----------



## LadyTenTen (Feb 2, 2015)

Radon87000 said:


>



Are they running away from TenTen because she is using the bashonen against them?


----------



## KirinNOTKarin98 (Feb 2, 2015)

There have been times in the past where Kishi has altered panels/added a few additional panels in past volumes. That doesn't mean they are the two additional pages we were promised. After all, we haven't seen everything yet. It makes no sense that two additional pages would be of Naruto and Sasuke holding hands/more Hinata- if that was it, there would be no reason to announce two extra pages!

Any news on the special information on the cover yet?


----------



## Addy (Feb 2, 2015)

lol,  kaguya SD


----------



## Narutossss (Feb 2, 2015)

Radon87000 said:


> Some leaked pics of Volume 72
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


can we get some translations for these?


----------



## Addy (Feb 2, 2015)

i wanna know whats written on the quote page 

the rest seems like advertisement we already know about.


----------



## camila milky (Feb 2, 2015)

Alucardemi said:


> Actually, if you check the last page, the hand-holding is still there, but their faces are added below it.
> 
> I suppose he did it because having the hand-holding after such a boring panel wasn't as cool, so he put some extra Hinata panels to fill space.



That's the only change to the scene then?
srly I don't remember every panel to notice every alteration by memory


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Feb 2, 2015)

Copy pasta quoting myself from my reddit comment:

---------------------------------------------

[sp]

It’s just a generic Kishi thank-you message on the back of vol 72~~

岸本 斉史
Masashi Kishimoto



> 最終巻です。１５年間、本当に長い間ありがとうございました。これから先、ナルトっていうキャラクターが居たことをたまーに思い出してやってくだされば幸いです。では。。。最後のナルトを見届けてやってください。



It’s the final volume. For 15 years, thank you, it’s been truly a long time. From here onwards, I would be happy if (you) please continue to occasionally remember the character of Naruto. And so… please make sure (to read) the conclusion of Naruto.

----------
Cover band:

少年は忍へ。そして。。。
 (From) boy to shinobi. And then...
うずまきナルトの物語、ここに完結
The story of Uzumaki Naruto, it concludes here.

---------------
Bolt:

岸本 斉史 製作総指揮
Masashi Kishimoto, Executive Producer

完全新作!!
Completely new production/work!!

英雄ナルトの息子,「ボルト」が紡ぐ
The son of the hero Naruto,
(Spinning the tale of?) "Bolt"

２０１５年８月劇場公開！！
8/2015 theatrical release!!

-----------------------
Miniseries:

２０１５年春,WJ誌上にで 新編 「NARUTOー ナルトー」仮
2015 Spring in WJ magazine, new Naruto (unnamed) work
短期集中連載開始!!
Short-term intensive series begins!!

[/sp]

Basically more info to come.

Hence the: 

詳細は今後のWJにて！！
Details from now on in WJ!!

I tried scanning that QR code, didn't work ;__;';;~~

Edit: totes missed that seal in the middle of the QR code. no wonder it gives me an error lol.  It leads to Kishi comments and special illustrations.


----------



## heartsutra (Feb 2, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> can we get some translations for these?



^ It's basically just words of thanks for sticking with Naruto and wishing the readers of the last volume a good time 

*Edit.* Whoops, took too long to reply. Thanks once again, OrganicDinosaur


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Feb 2, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Chapter 700 in B&W



Wait, is it bad that I wanted it to be in greyscale? ;__;';~~ Well, I already bought the digital edition that was in colour...so for me, I was just curious about it in black and white colouring~ I might be in the fringe group of people hoping it was going to be like this OTL.

Plus, it's expensive to probably print it in colour (they would probably have to change the paper quality just on that last section too). So it's just cost-effective in terms of printing, and interesting to look at, at least~

But anyway, I'm excited for this version of ch.700!



heartsutra said:


> *Edit.* Whoops, took too long to reply. Thanks once again, OrganicDinosaur



Yeah, NP~~


----------



## mayumi (Feb 2, 2015)

Masashi Kishimoto, Executive Producer

Would't that mean he is likely putting some of his own money for this Bolt movie?


----------



## Narutossss (Feb 2, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Copy pasta quoting myself from my reddit comment:
> 
> ---------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Thx OD reps, so kishi is now a exec producer at SP? good for him, I have high hopes for the Bolt Movie. the brat has big shoes to fill.

Kishi still hasn't come up with a title for the miniseries yet? or are they holding back on it for now 

so from the next issue of wsj on words they'll be releasing info on the miniseries? so we should expect some info on thursday?


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Feb 2, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> Thx OD reps, so kishi is now a exec producer at SP? good for him, I have high hopes for the Bolt Movie. the brat has big shoes to fill.
> 
> Kishi still hasn't come up with a title for the miniseries yet? or are they holding back on it for now
> 
> so from the next issue of wsj on words they'll be releasing info on the miniseries? so we should expect some info on thursday?



NP~

No, he is just EP for the movie. This is old news. I remember there was in interview that said he was going to be EP a while back. Maybe even the TOHO official site said so.

Fun fact:  製作総指揮 is made up of kanji literally "Production+supreme command/ having direction over all" ===Executive producer. I don't know what he will be doing in the role aside from overseeing.

Yeah, 仮 is kanji for "temp" title. They haven't named it yet. 

No, I think it just means you have to pick up a WSJ and read the advert pages for news for news everyweek for announcements. It doesn't say anything like "next week" or w/e. Just more of a details soon, TBA kinda thing.

----------------

Also ch.700 in greyscale from the same leaker:



It looks so cool~~~


----------



## Narutossss (Feb 2, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> NP~
> 
> No, he is just EP for the movie. This is old news. I remember there was in interview that said he was going to be EP a while back. Maybe even the TOHO official site said so.
> 
> ...



so there might not be any scans about the miniseries this week. I hope there is, it's february and we know next to nothing about the manga. marketing should be starting about now. we better at least get a title by next week.


----------



## camila milky (Feb 2, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> Thx OD reps, so kishi is now a exec producer at SP? good for him, I have high hopes for the Bolt Movie. the brat has big shoes to fill.
> 
> *Kishi still hasn't come up with a title for the miniseries yet? or are they holding back on it for now *
> 
> so from the next issue of wsj on words they'll be releasing info on the miniseries? so we should expect some info on thursday?



I'm pretty sure it's going to be called Boruto, seriously


----------



## Trojan (Feb 2, 2015)

> -----------------------
> Miniseries:
> 
> ２０１５年春,WJ誌上にで 新編 「NARUTOー ナルトー」仮
> ...



What do they mean by "intensive"?


----------



## SoulFire (Feb 2, 2015)

I just noticed that Naruto's statue on the mountain has his longer, spikey hair. Strange, since he didn't become Hokage until long after he had shortened his hair style.

I don't care for the gray scale.  Everything looks a bit muddy and unclear.


----------



## camila milky (Feb 2, 2015)

SoulFire! said:


> I just noticed that Naruto's statue on the mountain has his longer, spikey hair. Strange, since he didn't become Hokage until long after he had shortened his hair style.
> 
> I don't care for the gray scale.  Everything looks a bit muddy and unclear.



awn  I actually like him better with his short hair 
but I remember in Kishi's sketches his hair was longer than in SP's, they made it shorter...
maybe that's kishi's original length of it, and it even may have been done before sp's designs


----------



## Sword Sage (Feb 2, 2015)

What about his bandage arm is it unwrapped as it's seen in the vol cover?


----------



## Zef (Feb 2, 2015)

^ Of course not.


----------



## Revolution (Feb 2, 2015)

Hussain said:


> What do they mean by "intensive"?



Likely a proper story without the dragged out convoluted forced mess that is the original series.


----------



## Narutossss (Feb 2, 2015)

camila milky said:


> I'm pretty sure it's going to be called Boruto, seriously



well that's the most predictable choice, what would be the point of even hiding it if it was that but it'll still probably be bolt.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Feb 2, 2015)

Pretty badass version of Naruto.

And he has a goatee.


----------



## spiritmight (Feb 2, 2015)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Pretty badass version of Naruto.
> 
> And he has a goatee.





Did Kishi draw this? :amazed


----------



## Sword Sage (Feb 2, 2015)

Zef said:


> ^ Of course not.



How do you know? Do you have the volume?


----------



## Mider T (Feb 2, 2015)

Hussain said:


> What do they mean by "intensive"?



It's a translation, stop taking ever word as literal.  Don't be new.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Feb 2, 2015)

spiritmight said:


> Did Kishi draw this? :amazed



I think an assistant drew it, but it really resembles Kishi's old style:


----------



## Narutossss (Feb 2, 2015)

yeah the drawing reminded me too of kishi's mid 90's otomo inspired style.


----------



## SoulFire (Feb 2, 2015)

spiritmight said:


> Did Kishi draw this? :amazed



It is a tribute sketch, probably by another mangaka or one of Kishi's assistants. There are a series of them scattered through the volume. I'm not all that crazy about it, tbh, though I like the dragon and Kishi's cat.


----------



## Rax (Feb 2, 2015)

I was gonna say..

A dragon in Naruto?!


----------



## Radon87000 (Feb 2, 2015)

Are they gonna fix the no Byakugan thing which Kishi forgot to give Bolt and Himavari in this volume?


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Feb 2, 2015)

The Japanese support team from amazon.jp responded to me today. Unfortunately, no promotional goods will be shipped with vol.72 (no Naruto and Sasuke paper). Or the box ;__;';;~~

They said that they spoke to the publisher directly (Shueisha, or JUMPJBooks directly I'm assuming).  They said that the campaign was exclusive to certain bookstores only (so you have to pick them up in person). So overseas shipments will probably not have them ;__;';~~~ 

But in other news, the Kakashi novel is shrink wrapped and sitting on shelves already!!



and one bookstore has a similar box campaign. But the catch is that you have some sort of stamp card, and you buy each light novel. At the end, you get some kind of giftbox too. Promo is probs the same...you must be in Japan ;__;';~~

[sp]  [/sp]

these

Going to bug my friends in Japan to do it~~

The second chapter of the Kakashi novel got released online. It has Guy and Kakashi convo in it, and I want to translate it instead of the second half of the prologue OTL.

Also got access to the official wallpaper for the Kakashi novel by doing a survey on the SJ site:


----------



## KirinNOTKarin98 (Feb 2, 2015)

Has it been confirmed yet that the two pages are just Naruto and Sasuke holding hands, and extra panels of Hinata waking up? Is that really all there is?


----------



## Rosi (Feb 2, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> The Japanese support team from amazon.jp responded to me today. Unfortunately, no promotional goods will be shipped with vol.72 (no Naruto and Sasuke paper). Or the box ;__;';;~~


Oh, such a pity. I wanted that NaruSasu pic 




KirinNOTKarin98 said:


> Has it been confirmed yet that the two pages are just Naruto and Sasuke holding hands, and extra panels of Hinata waking up? Is that really all there is?


Judging by the fact that nothing more has been leaked, this seems to be the case.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Feb 2, 2015)

KirinNOTKarin98 said:


> Has it been confirmed yet that the two pages are just Naruto and Sasuke holding hands, and extra panels of Hinata waking up? Is that really all there is?



No, we don't know what other changes there are. In the past, the tankoban had panel organizational changes and text edits too; they just never made a formal announcement of them like they did at JF. They often correct things like formal names, clarify any ambiguous sentences (which I hope they do for 699, there were two or three speech bubbles that were weird to me), etc.

There can always be more. We have to wait until bookstores open tomorrow afternoon our time, when people can buy the actual copies.

I think at around 5/6PM CST, the digital editions are available online tomorrow. I think Rai said that he was purchasing the digital edition of vol 72 along with the 4th DB, so he would know what other major changes and content there would be. My physical copy comes in on the 8th with my Kakashi novel, I believe.



Rosi said:


> Oh, such a pity. I wanted that NaruSasu pic
> 
> 
> Judging by the fact that nothing more has been leaked, this seems to be the case.



Believe me, I am sad about not getting the illustration . Hopefully someone will scan it so I can translate the Kishi thankyou message. I can only read the first half. 

From the photos of the greyscale ch.700 that I saw, the dialogue there was unchanged. Like Rosi mentioned, the main obvious changes are leaked in terms of illustrations and panels. As for any dialogue changes, those I'd had to read for myself.


----------



## Narutossss (Feb 3, 2015)

I hope the family potraits made into the volume.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 3, 2015)

Radon87000 said:


> Are they gonna fix the no Byakugan thing which Kishi forgot to give Bolt and Himavari in this volume?



They don't have a Byakugan, it's not an error.   They aren't Hyuuga.


----------



## Raniero (Feb 3, 2015)

Mider T said:


> They don't have a Byakugan, it's not an error.   They aren't Hyuuga.


They're just as much Hyuga as they are Uzumaki.  And they might have Byakugan, just  different than the norm.


----------



## Weapon (Feb 3, 2015)

Jesus christ, the limited edition copy of 72 was such a trek to track down.


----------



## heartsutra (Feb 3, 2015)

Dat Kaguya. Dem chibi 

Thx for sharing


----------



## Rosi (Feb 3, 2015)

adorable  

but lol at Kakashi having MS, while Obito has just a regular sharingan 



Anyway, has any Naruto volume ever hit 1.000.000 copies first week? It's usually around 650.000-750.000 mark nowadays. I wonder how this one will do


----------



## RockSauron (Feb 3, 2015)

I'm just curious as to why Naruto is with a cat and dragon.

Also, why Lee is jumping on Hinata's ass.


----------



## Hexa (Feb 3, 2015)

That's a drawing of Kishimoto's cat.

No idea about the dragon, though.


----------



## Addy (Feb 3, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Digital:



poor hinata 


and why is naruto with a dragon? did a dragon manga author do this? 



ℜai said:


>



holy shit!!!!!! 
it does have a face!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kusa (Feb 3, 2015)

Dat Dragon 

Wish they were real dragons in Naruto. Atleast, we got Kirin


----------



## Altair21 (Feb 3, 2015)

ℜai said:


>



That's pretty damn badass.


----------



## Narutossss (Feb 3, 2015)

RockSauron said:


> I'm just curious as to why Naruto is with a cat and dragon.
> 
> Also, why Lee is jumping on Hinata's ass.



that's actually gai and he's infront of hinata on ontop. that's kishi's cat and the dragon? why not?


----------



## Rai (Feb 3, 2015)

The others +

Link removed


----------



## Tanuki (Feb 3, 2015)

ℜai said:


> Digital:



Zerg cup?!


----------



## Trojan (Feb 3, 2015)

So, what is the big announcement?


----------



## mayumi (Feb 3, 2015)

Shouldn't the Naruto and Sasuke pics where they are hand holding in the new 2 page spreader be in reverse? Naruto is the one with fishnets etc.
Unless this is another hidden we understand each other thing like in their flashback during the fight.


----------



## Blu-ray (Feb 3, 2015)

ℜai said:


>



Don't care bout nothing else.


----------



## Zef (Feb 3, 2015)

VolatileSoul said:


> Don't care bout nothing else.



This man knows what's up.


----------



## Altair21 (Feb 3, 2015)

So how many new panels are there? I think I've seen 3 thus far. The Naruto and Sasuke one. The Hinata one. And now the susanoo one. Is that it or are there more?


----------



## babaGAReeb (Feb 3, 2015)

lame

its just an ass shot of nardo
sasugay probably staring at it off-panel


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 3, 2015)

ℜai said:


>



Wasn't expecting Kishi to change the debut of that but the new panel is pretty cool so it works.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Feb 3, 2015)

Special tankobon 72 illustration by Kishi~~

this happened 



Kishi handwriting is a strugglebus to read ;__;';~~
-----------

連載１５年、ナルトも大人になっちがいました。ナルトの１５年の忍達を皆さんと一緒にもう一度！春東京！夏大阪！NARUTO展ってます！！

In 15-years of serialization, Naruto also became an adult. For 15 years of the shinobi of Naruto, together with everyone once more! Tokyo Spring! Osaka Summer! (Attend) the NARUTO exhibition!!


----------



## Zef (Feb 3, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Special tankobon 72 illustration by Kishi~~
> 
> this happened
> 
> ...



Someone needs to attend that exhibit.


----------



## heartsutra (Feb 3, 2015)

Oh, so it was part of #72! 

^Someone needs to attend that exhibit & post pics of it on this forum


----------



## nightmistress (Feb 3, 2015)

I'm considering going to Japan for my birthday this summer (big 3-0 ). Maybe my friends and I can take the train to Osaka to see it...


----------



## camila milky (Feb 3, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Special tankobon 72 illustration by Kishi~~
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




OOOh dayum that gave me feels xD
beautiful illustration :3


----------



## Rosi (Feb 3, 2015)

ℜai said:


> The others +


thank you, nice stuff


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Feb 3, 2015)

Lol oops, I was talking to one of my friends and she had no idea what I was saying or was excited about...forget that you guy's can't read the webpage. Meant to post this earlier lol~~ Sorry sorry.

this happened 

On the header bar of the special content that releases only on the website::

--------------------------

その他スペシヤルコンテンツ続々公開予定
Additional special content successively (one after another) released

*ツイート対決!!*
Tweet confrontation/showdown!!

*平健史先生作 特別まんが*
Taira Kenji-sensei work: special manga

*スペシャルムービー集*
Special Movie Collection

--------------------------------

So looks like there will something happening on twitter next~ And then afterwards the mangaka of Rock Lee and the Sasuke spinoff (Kishi assistant) will have some manga panels released~ Don't know what it will be or if it is one-shot or w/e. No info on what the movie compilation thing is either. 

Movie can be the Naruto/Sasuke movie clip that they are showing at the exhibit (there is a special clip in one of the viewing rooms), or possibly Bolt related.
Or it can be people enjoying themselves at the exhibition/ walkthrough...

Promo for the exhibit, may or may not include the children~~

So we'll need to check back periodically for this new content~~

I searched the source code, nothing uploaded for the sections yet. No dates for upcoming releases.


----------



## Addy (Feb 3, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Special tankobon 72 illustration by Kishi~~
> 
> this happened
> 
> ...



weird, i thought he would mention bolt sasuke and salad in it 



OrganicDinosaur said:


> Lol oops, I was talking to one of my friends and she had no idea what I was saying or was excited about...forget that you guy's can't read the webpage. Meant to post this earlier lol~~ Sorry sorry.
> 
> this happened
> 
> ...



sasunaru amv or flashback 

kishi made sasunaru amv


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Feb 3, 2015)

Naruto and Sasuke illustration seems to be shrink wrapped with the volume after all in this bookstore~



Now...only if it ships with my pre order and they aren't out of their supply already ;__;';~~~


----------



## Trojan (Feb 3, 2015)

The one in the middle is the Art Book?


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Feb 3, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Special tankobon 72 illustration by Kishi~~
> 
> this happened
> 
> ...



bolts hair is seriously annoying now


----------



## Addy (Feb 3, 2015)

well, kishi does like apple so an  apple hair for bolt is expected


----------



## Rosi (Feb 3, 2015)

Hussain said:


> The one in the middle is the Art Book?


no, just the volume backcover




*Spoiler*: __ 








they both look so good  Kishi's art certainly looks better when it's in b&w.


----------



## Narutossss (Feb 3, 2015)

his hair is groovy.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Feb 3, 2015)

Here: copypasta from what I just translated on reddit:

---------------------------------

From the Naruto and Sasuke illustration that is packaged with tankobon 72. Someone finally uploaded a decent photo of it.



１５年間本当に本当にありがとうございました。７２巻がマンガNARUTOの最後の是になりました。ナルトの事。。。たま〜に思い出にやって下さいね！読者の皆様に感謝!!

For 15 years, truly, truly thank you. For Volume 72, this became the conclusion of the Naruto manga. For Naruto…Please remember (the series) occasionally! Thanks to all the readers!!

-------------

The last two kanji is the closest approximation I can think of~~ 慰謝 is the only thing it really looks like TBH. Kishi handwriting is difficult to decipher, sorry~

Ahh First_Mate_Zoro on reddit figured it out.

It's 感謝 not 慰謝

Gratitude, not consolation.

Kishi squished kanji is hard to read OTL~~ Sorry. Fixed!!

yonkouproductions (our mod over at /r/naruto) found an HQ scan :3


----------



## Zef (Feb 3, 2015)

Kishimoto can draw yet his handwriting is terrible. Irony can be so cruel. 


It's evening time where I'm at, and tomorrow is the 4th. So I'm guessing by midnight or somewhere around that time I cam expect the Artbook ' s contents to surface online?


----------



## heartsutra (Feb 3, 2015)

Zef said:


> Kishimoto can draw yet his handwriting is terrible. Irony can be so cruel.
> 
> 
> It's evening time where I'm at, and tomorrow is the 4th. So I'm guessing by midnight or somewhere around that time I cam expect the Artbook ' s contents to surface online?



This sounds like you're in my timezone, buddy. 
I can't wait for the new releases either


----------



## Zef (Feb 3, 2015)

heartsutra said:


> This sounds like you're in my timezone, buddy.
> I can't wait for the new releases either



United States, Maryland


----------



## Altair21 (Feb 3, 2015)

Zef said:


> United States, Maryland



Damn man. You live near me. Well depending on what part of Maryland you live in.  I live in Delaware


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Feb 3, 2015)

Zef said:


> Kishimoto can draw yet his handwriting is terrible. Irony can be so cruel.
> 
> 
> It's evening time where I'm at, and tomorrow is the 4th. So I'm guessing by midnight or somewhere around that time I cam expect the Artbook ' s contents to surface online?



TBH I have to look at Kishi's other old handwritten messages and match the kanji to try and figure out some of his quirks OTL. When he squishes all the little strokes together, it takes me a while to think of kanji that looks like that. Though for takL, I'm sure it's automatic lol. He probs doesn't struggle at all as a native~

Someone on Baidu said tonight/tomorrow scan. Hope OP will deliver on that. People definitely have bought it and have it at home already. 

I tweeted some people who have pictures of it on their bed or w/e for a peek. :3


----------



## heartsutra (Feb 3, 2015)

Zef said:


> United States, Maryland



Ah, nope. Sowee. 

Not even close. I'm in Europe.


----------



## Midaru (Feb 3, 2015)

ℜai said:


> The others +



Thanks for this!


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Feb 3, 2015)

Rolling my eyes at people on tumblr who are reposting Rai's stuff and claiming that it's "their scan". It's obviously from the digital edition that was posted here...

And also people ripping my translations with no credit...or saying that they translated it especially for their followers...

Rude! I don't understand people who try to get attention like this. ):<


----------



## KirinNOTKarin98 (Feb 3, 2015)

Hey Organic Dinosaur Sensei- now is it safe to say we've seen all the new material?


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Feb 3, 2015)

KirinNOTKarin98 said:


> Hey Organic Dinosaur Sensei- now is it safe to say we've seen all the new material?



Panel-wise from vol 72, I think so. Unless Rai missed something~

I don't think Rai can read Japanese, so the only other potential new things are changes/edits in dialogue. For that, I have to compare it with the WSJ version raws when I get my copy.

We're waiting on artbook scans now for any new images.


----------



## Narutossss (Feb 3, 2015)

ℜai said:


> The others +


Nice work rai
[sp][/sp]


----------



## Marsala (Feb 3, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> From the Naruto and Sasuke illustration that is packaged with tankobon 72. Someone finally uploaded a decent photo of it.
> 
> *Spoiler*: _GAAAAAAAY_



Sasuke, why are you fingering Naruto's ear?!


----------



## Narutossss (Feb 3, 2015)

kishi gotta pander to dem narusasu fans, every sale counts.


----------



## Addy (Feb 3, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> kishi gotta pander to dem narusasu fans, every sale counts.



oooooooooooor maybe it's because he wanted to do that drawing..... no, he  must be pandering narusasu fans because why not even if the last chapter had 0 naruto/sasuke interaction


----------



## geG (Feb 3, 2015)

So those are the only changes to the actual content? The altered drawing of Sasuke's attack, Hinata waking up, and the two-page spread of Naruto & Sasuke?


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Feb 3, 2015)

Geg said:


> So those are the only changes to the actual content? The altered drawing of Sasuke's attack, Hinata waking up, and the two-page spread of Naruto & Sasuke?



The 2ch threads that I'm reading seem to indicate that these are the only significant changes pages/panel-wise.  Only content left to see are any dialogue fixes. I'm waiting for the upload of the whole digital volume onto a raw manga site, or I'll have to see this weekend when my copy arrives for any of those kinds of changes. 

@Rai, do you happen to have a screenshot of this message? It's a new and different thankyou from Kishi.



From 

You had to buy it from the Naruto app though (I'm guessing you used booklive or a different ebookstore though?). 

You get this special message and wallpaper from Kishi. Was hoping there was a better quality version to read from. It's difficult for me on Kishi's handwriting. OTL. I can read most of it, but the blurry kanji is not reliable enough~


----------



## Yuugi's Black Magician (Feb 3, 2015)

Damn, I was hoping _After The Last_ would be included or expanded upon.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Feb 3, 2015)

Copypasta from reddit and what I think I can read from this picture:

[sp]  [/sp]

What I think I have:



> まずは長い*(向 or 尚)*お疲れ様でした。
> NARUTOを最後まで読んでくれて
> 本当にありがとう！
> 漫画はひと段落,でもですね。
> ...



Anyway, it's been a long _(further/still?) _otsukaresamadeshita (/expression for thanks for all the hardwork). For reading Naruto to the end, I truly thank you! But the manga is at a stopping point for now, right? Since still to come, there's the Naruto exhibit and movie. In that way, I would be happy (if you would) please look forward to them. Now, _(without?)_ serialization, I'll be devoting all my strength for these two projects. So please continue to treat me well (/**the expression "Yoroshiku" doesn't really have an English equivalent).

-Kishimoto Masashi

-------------------

Kishi's handwriting absolutely slays me most of the time (╯?□?）╯︵ ┻━┻)


----------



## KirinNOTKarin98 (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks for all your hard work, OD Sensei! Speaking of that message, he only mentioned the exhibition and the new movie- strange he didn't mention the Bolt miniseries?

On the matter of the "additional pages", I'd be lying if I said I am not extremely disappointed. While the new drawings of Naruto and Sasuke look magnificent (can't say the same for the one extra panel of Hinata- that was an absolute waste), there were so many opportunities to do something worthwhile. For example, he could have added two more pages to the fight, added closure to characters who didn't get it at the end (like Orochimaru, Kabuto, and Taka), or just added something more to the ending as a whole. I wasn't expecting anything mind blowing from these two panels, but this was just a complete tease. There was no need for him to even mention it at Jump Festa.


----------



## Trojan (Feb 3, 2015)

Is that message supposed to be the big announcement?


----------



## Zef (Feb 3, 2015)

The big announcement isn't about Minato, Hussain.


----------



## Trojan (Feb 3, 2015)

It does not matter. The poor man had had enough of Kishi's shit anyway. It's better for him to stay dead. 
I want more Narudo though.


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Feb 3, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Is that message supposed to be the big announcement?



What big announcement?

You mean the secret on the book band announcement? That's already translated.


----------



## Trojan (Feb 3, 2015)

I don't know, I read that there is a big announcement or something...


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Feb 3, 2015)

Pictures of inside the foil box....

and Kakashi novel spoilers and illustrations..........




And what is ramen guy doing on the Konoha novel promo?!

Spoiled myself. 

Kakashi promocard:


----------



## Milady (Feb 3, 2015)

Maybe we will finally get a backstory on the ramen guy since hes in the promo  

@organicDinosour thanks for your hard work so far! ^_^


----------



## SonicCrusher40 (Feb 4, 2015)

So, did Kishimoto changed the ending for NaruSaku?


----------



## Trojan (Feb 4, 2015)

SonicCrusher40 said:


> So, did Kishimoto changed the ending for NaruSaku?



No, he did not.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 4, 2015)

Nope. Its still NaruHina.


----------



## CHEH (Feb 4, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Special tankobon 72 illustration by Kishi~~
> 
> this happened
> 
> ...



ssss oooh yes, That's the  Hokage Naruto i like to see, you not bad looking either sasuke.
Cute kiddies!


----------



## Rosi (Feb 4, 2015)

thanks for the hard work, OD. Kishi's handwriting is boring as hell though 



SonicCrusher40 said:


> So, did Kishimoto changed the ending for NaruSaku?



 

good one


----------



## Arles Celes (Feb 4, 2015)

SonicCrusher40 said:


> So, did Kishimoto changed the ending for NaruSaku?



Maybe he included some ambiguity as if the last two chapters were a genjutsu after all? 

The MT theory....

Some will keep waiting for that one. At least in the NS camp.


----------



## spiritmight (Feb 4, 2015)

Why is Kishimoto so ambiguous about Sasuke's left arm and whether or not he can turn his Rinnegan off?


----------



## heartsutra (Feb 4, 2015)

spiritmight said:


> Why is Kishimoto so ambiguous about Sasuke's left arm and whether or not he can turn his Rinnegan off?





Why are we so obsessed with the questiion whether Sasuke has a left arm & if he can deactivate his Rinnegan?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Feb 4, 2015)

ch1p said:


> That is recicled artwork, chapter 1 and a SJ cover stappled together. How shameful.


The background is similar to Chapter 1 but has been redone. Note the village symbols.


----------



## Trojan (Feb 4, 2015)

Vaatu said:


> The background is similar to Chapter 1 but has been redone. Note the village symbols.



It's the one in chapter 700.
Chapter 1


----------



## Narutossss (Feb 4, 2015)

spiritmight said:


> Why is Kishimoto so ambiguous about Sasuke's left arm and whether or not he can turn his Rinnegan off?



he can't turn it off.


----------



## spiritmight (Feb 4, 2015)

Rosi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is Sasuke smiling in this? It's strangely hard to tell.


----------



## minniehyunnie (Feb 5, 2015)

I thought we will have hidden chapters...


----------



## nightmistress (Feb 5, 2015)

^Lies! All lies!


----------



## nightmistress (Feb 5, 2015)

Sweet, Sugarmaple! Can you tell us how many illustrations Kishi's done for this one? Do any relate to the book's content?


----------



## heartsutra (Feb 5, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> he can't turn it off.



^Assuming that SP made a mistake in The Last/not accepting The Last as canon ne?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Feb 5, 2015)

minniehyunnie said:


> I thought we will have hidden chapters...


Never trust tumblr. Learn your lesson 



nightmistress said:


> ^Lies! All lies!



XD


----------



## Addy (Feb 5, 2015)

well, at least we got the full sized one after like....... several months


----------



## heartsutra (Feb 5, 2015)

^Mini Naruto


----------



## Haruka Katana (Feb 5, 2015)

The other style is nice...

Hurry Sasuke, step that mini Nardo


----------



## Addy (Feb 5, 2015)

man, for once, i wish they would make an outlandish cover  like a crossover cover 

there is the DBZ cover but we need more


----------



## heartsutra (Feb 5, 2015)

Mini Nardo must be like mini mini mini Nardo if he's still mini at _this_ size.


----------



## minniehyunnie (Feb 5, 2015)

Dat placing tho...


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Feb 5, 2015)

Pain looks so damn badass. . . why couldn't he be final villain


----------



## OrganicDinosaur (Feb 5, 2015)

Minor change to volume 72, ch.699. Sasuke gets an extra word added to a panel:

[Original WSJ Ch.699:] 
「お前は来ないと思ったが。。。」
“I thought that you weren’t coming…”

[Tankobon Edition Ch.699:]  

「お前は見送りには来ないと思ったが。。。」
“I thought that you weren’t coming to send me off…”

Added word being:
見送りに== seeing someone off/give farewell to someone (like when you would bid goodbye at an airport, escorting someone to the gate, etc). I think you get what I mean…like a “send-off” thing.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 5, 2015)

.   .


----------



## Rosi (Feb 5, 2015)

OrganicDinosaur said:


> Minor change to volume 72, ch.699. Sasuke gets an extra word added to a panel:
> 
> [Original WSJ Ch.699:]
> 「お前は来ないと思ったが。。。」
> ...


Hmm, why would Sasuke think that. If Nardo of all people didn't come to send him off, that'd be such a dick move. It would've made more sense if he said it to Sakura and Kakashi. Never got that line in WSJ version either. But thanks as always, OD


----------



## heartsutra (Feb 5, 2015)

I think Nardo was sulking. He might have disapproved of Sasuke's intention to wander the earth's surface some more for atonement at first. 
To be continued and flashback'd in part 3?


----------



## Zef (Feb 5, 2015)

Mider T said:


> .   .



This.

What difference does that change make?


----------



## Jagger (Feb 5, 2015)

What's with Sasuke and his tendency of showing off his chest?

Go to the gym first.


----------



## Rosi (Feb 5, 2015)

You're asking it NOW?  

You're like 9 years too late


----------



## Darkhope (Feb 5, 2015)

Went to the book store today and got the volume.



Advertisements in the back of the physical copy that may or may not have been posted:






Took pictures, too lazy to scan right now.


----------



## Narutossss (Feb 6, 2015)

seems like stuff we already know.


----------



## Burnquist (Feb 6, 2015)

Wasn't there supposed to be some extra NaruHina SasuSaku pages in the volume?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Feb 6, 2015)

Burnquist said:


> Wasn't there supposed to be some extra NaruHina SasuSaku pages in the volume?



 that was a big fat lie people keep buying in tumblr.


----------



## Narutossss (Feb 6, 2015)

people really need to stop going to tumblr for info seriously.


----------



## Zef (Feb 6, 2015)

Tumblr is a joke.Those chapters aren't coming until April, and there's no proof that they're NH or SS related.


----------



## SonicCrusher40 (Feb 6, 2015)

Darkhope said:


> Went to the book store today and got the volume.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you!

But if it wouldn't be a big ask, can you make photos about the final chapter in Volume 72? Just to see if the children got Byakugan OR the 7th Hokage kanjis are on Naruto's back now in the Tanbokon version.

Also interested how the new characters looks like in black-grey-white.


----------



## Zef (Feb 6, 2015)

SonicCrusher40 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> But if it wouldn't be a big ask, can you make photos about the final chapter in Volume 72? Just to see if the children got Byakugan OR the 7th Hokage kanjis are on Naruto's back now in the Tanbokon version.
> 
> Also interested how the new characters looks like in black-grey-white.



Naruto's children don't have Byakugan. 


Wasn't he joking anyways? How does one forget such an obvious facial feature?


----------



## SonicCrusher40 (Feb 6, 2015)

Zef said:


> Naruto's children don't have Byakugan.
> 
> 
> Wasn't he joking anyways? How does one forget such an obvious facial feature?



Thank you!

But what about Tenten, Himawari, Sarada, Sasuke and the current fave kage? Can you upload them too, please? ;P


----------



## Jagger (Feb 6, 2015)

Rosi said:


> You're asking it NOW?
> 
> You're like 9 years too late


It just seems so unnecessary.


----------



## Burnquist (Feb 6, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> that was a big fat lie people keep buying in tumblr.





Narutossss said:


> people really need to stop going to tumblr for info seriously.



Huh, curious enough I read about it here in the forums, well it doesn't hurt to try anyways.


----------



## oaktree (Feb 6, 2015)

Isn't Naruto's right arm supposed to be wrapped in bandages or can he take them off now? In his wedding photo he doesn't have the bandages either.


----------



## SoulFire (Feb 6, 2015)

oaktree said:


> Isn't Naruto's right arm supposed to be wrapped in bandages or can he take them off now? In his wedding photo he doesn't have the bandages either.



I think those are mistakes. Naruto's bare arm should be Zetzu white underneath those bandages, which could be one reason why he wears them.


----------



## Narutossss (Feb 6, 2015)

the bandages could be symbolic.


----------



## oaktree (Feb 6, 2015)

SoulFire! said:


> I think those are mistakes. Naruto's bare arm should be Zetzu white underneath those bandages, which could be one reason why he wears them.



Seems like Kishi really rushed that last chapter. Although it's understandable since he had a lot to do at the time.


----------



## Zef (Feb 6, 2015)

SonicCrusher40 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> But what about Tenten, Himawari, Sarada, Sasuke and the current fave kage? Can you upload them too, please? ;P


----------



## Majin Lu (Feb 6, 2015)

I have the Jump #50 and my volume 72 arrived and I noticed this change (dialogue):



Only kanji to hiragana?


----------



## Darkhope (Feb 6, 2015)

SonicCrusher40 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> But if it wouldn't be a big ask, can you make photos about the final chapter in Volume 72? Just to see if the children got Byakugan OR the 7th Hokage kanjis are on Naruto's back now in the Tanbokon version.
> 
> Also interested how the new characters looks like in black-grey-white.



Unfortunately the words 7th Hokage are not printed on Naruto's back in 700, even in the physical volume.

And I guess I could scan the chapter, unless someone with the digital copy beats me to it. xD


----------



## SoulFire (Feb 7, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> the bandages could be symbolic.



I saw in one of the recent translations that Naruto indeed wraps his arm and hand as a reminder of Sasuke and their confrontation. But still, his bare arm would be white and not flesh toned.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Feb 7, 2015)

Wasnt Obito's arm flesh toned?


----------



## pmmaster (Feb 7, 2015)

On the the cover of Vol.63, the color of Obito's right arm is flesh.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 7, 2015)

SoulFire! said:


> I think those are mistakes. Naruto's bare arm should be Zetzu white underneath those bandages, which could be one reason why he wears them.



Not necessarily. The arm was made by a more skilled medic, Tsunade; it is possible that she altered the pigmentation of his replacement arm.


----------



## Narutossss (Feb 7, 2015)

SoulFire! said:


> I saw in one of the recent translations that Naruto indeed wraps his arm and hand as a reminder of Sasuke and their confrontation. But still, his bare arm would be white and not flesh toned.



something tells me when naruto takes off the bandages, it'll look normal.


----------



## Trojan (Feb 10, 2015)

For the love of God, use the spoilers people! 

&

Changing the ending does not mean anything even if did happen honestly. The original one
is always going to be the important one.


----------



## Macar0n (Feb 10, 2015)

The ending was not going to change please, some people need to grow up


----------



## Addy (Feb 10, 2015)

Hussain said:


> For the love of God, use the spoilers people!
> 
> &
> 
> ...



yeah, no one reads the vols believe it or not


----------



## Rosi (Feb 10, 2015)

SonicCrusher40 said:


> Here's the final chapter (700) in Naruto Volume 72.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Thanks for sharing. It looks so boring in grey 


Changing the ending  
He should've made Tobi Izuna in the tankobon version too.


----------



## heartsutra (Feb 10, 2015)

Rosi said:


> He should've made *Tobi Izuna* in the tankobon version too.



Ohh? 

Pls tell me moar


----------



## Addy (Feb 10, 2015)

it was posted.

the first dragon in naruto but it's fanfiction


----------



## Narutossss (Feb 10, 2015)

sonic spoiler tags and that piece with the dragon has been posted a few times already


----------



## Rosi (Feb 11, 2015)

So almost 300.000 more copies than on average. Pretty awesome.


----------



## nightmistress (Feb 11, 2015)

^Even *I* want this one and I never buy them, lol.  I'll have both the english and japanese eventually.


----------



## SonicCrusher40 (Feb 11, 2015)

874,000 copies sold from the Naruto Volume 72 already on it's FIRST WEEK!

HERE

Japanese Naruto fans must truly hate the ending. XD


----------



## Lortastic (Feb 11, 2015)

Aw man. When I bought the last volume, I thought the last chapter would be all in colour like Bleach's one full colour chapter back in the SS Arc.

Still glad I bought it though!


----------



## Raiden (Feb 11, 2015)

I thought the ending was sad, but I might still buy one.


----------



## Hexa (Feb 11, 2015)

With an opening like that, volume 72 should be the best selling Naruto volume yet (for the first printing).  I guess that's a good note to end things on.

For reference, volume 41 came out on February 4, 2008 and sold 707,447 copies according to Oricon's estimate _over the course of the year_.  That was a fairly poorly selling volume, though.  Usually each volume gets between 1 and 1.3 million in sales according to Oricon.


----------



## Addy (Feb 12, 2015)

good, it needs to sell more and be the best selling for once


----------



## Raiden (Feb 12, 2015)

Nardo  .


----------



## SonicCrusher40 (Feb 12, 2015)

LOL, I just saw an "arguin" on Chatte's blog and of course, she was comparing Naruto to One Piece and Attack On Titan again, forgetting that the sellings of Naruto droped since 2007-2008. Not bias, really. ;P


----------



## RockSauron (Feb 12, 2015)

We're well aware she's insane by this point.

No real need to keep harping on that fact, really. 

Also, wow at that gap between Naruto and number 2. guess it's to be expected though since this is the finale of one of the biggest mangas.


----------



## Mochi (Feb 12, 2015)

"Nardo is hated by Japanese fans!1!!11 No one liked the ending!!1!!111!1! It's ALL Genjutsu!!! Just wait!!!"


----------



## Narutossss (Feb 12, 2015)

lol people still talking about chatte? and btw Kakashi Novel topped Light Novel sales chart as well, so Naruto took Number one in both Manga and light novels. 

Kishimoto right now be like


----------



## Addy (Feb 12, 2015)

kishi doesn't get that much of the cut unfortunately


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 12, 2015)

Addy said:


> so this is for the final vol?
> 
> it fits. naruto finally became hokage
> 
> although, the manga had nothing to do with being hokage come to think of it XD



It really wasn't.

At best, the theme just got shoehorned into dialogue at the most random moments, like when Obito was trash talking Minato and then Naruto went "UR JUST MAD BECAUSE YOU'RE NOT HOKAGE!!!1"

Or the fact that Obito wanted it once automatically meant he's a cool guy. Or the coolest.


----------



## Addy (Feb 12, 2015)

Luiz said:


> It really wasn't.
> 
> At best, the theme just got shoehorned into dialogue at the most random moments, like when Obito was trash talking Minato and then Naruto went "UR JUST MAD BECAUSE YOU'RE NOT HOKAGE!!!1"
> 
> Or the fact that Obito wanted it once automatically meant he's a cool guy. Or the coolest.


i wonder if that makes oro and danzu as cool too


----------



## mayumi (Feb 12, 2015)

There is a lot more to the final volume than say the ending though. A whole volume of NaruSasu lovefest. 

But only the ending chapter 700 is the reason the volume is selling well though.


----------



## Corvida (Feb 12, 2015)

mayumi said:


> There is a lot more to the final volume than say the ending though. A whole volume of NaruSasu lovefest.
> 
> But only the ending chapter 700 is the reason the volume is selling well though.



Judging by the ruckus and the Pixivs.....yes.

The NaruSasu lovefisting was pure autopilot. Now the 699-700 uproar....


----------



## Addy (Feb 12, 2015)

mayumi said:


> There is a lot more to the final volume than say the ending though. A whole volume of NaruSasu lovefest.
> 
> But only the ending chapter 700 is the reason the volume is selling well though.



the sad thing is that this manga will ONLY be remembered for that chapter and the movie for almost everyone 

i understand the ending of the manga 699 was lackluster at best and felt very empty, but the epilogue only being remembered speaks volumes about the series.



Corvida said:


> Judging by the ruckus and the Pixivs.....yes.
> 
> The NaruSasu lovefisting was pure autopilot. Now the 699-700 uproar....



the only narusasu fans/artists i care about are japanese because western's art boor me...... crappy yaoi makers


----------



## mayumi (Feb 12, 2015)

Corvida said:


> Judging by the ruckus and the Pixivs.....yes.
> 
> The NaruSasu lovefisting was pure autopilot. Now the 699-700 uproar....



Oh yeah, pivix is the source of all good things and clear representation of the fandom. Thnx


----------



## Corvida (Feb 12, 2015)

Addy said:


> the sad thing is that this manga will ONLY be remembered for that chapter and the movie for almost everyone
> 
> i understand the ending of the manga 699 was lackluster at best and felt very empty, but the epilogue only being remembered speaks volumes about the series.
> 
> ...




That?s true.




mayumi said:


> Oh yeah, pivix is the source of all good things and clear representation of the fandom. Thnx



The what?




Nope-the source of endless hilarity
 Thatt?s what the internesss is for.


----------



## qazmko (Feb 12, 2015)

mayumi said:


> Oh yeah, pivix is the source of all good things and clear representation of the fandom. Thnx


true

if you want to see how the fandom reacted to the end you just have to read fake interviews/reports or take the word of "a japanese friend of mine"


----------



## Corvida (Feb 12, 2015)

qazmko said:


> true
> 
> if you want to see how the fandom reacted to the end you just have to read fake interviews/reports or take the word of "a japanese friend of mine"



Or detailed blog analysis  of box offices and audience reactions or  manga  readers receptions.


----------



## Narutossss (Feb 12, 2015)

I wonder if 72 has the potenciel to do 2 million copies? or is that a pipe dream?


----------



## Rosi (Feb 12, 2015)

lel no, Naruto is not One Piece, even with this being a final volume and all.


----------



## Trojan (Feb 12, 2015)

Rosi said:


> lel no, Naruto is not One Piece, even with this being a final volume and all.



I saw from another source that One Piece took the 10th place or something... 

Edit:


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 12, 2015)

Addy said:


> the sad thing is that this manga will ONLY be remembered for that chapter and the movie for almost everyone
> 
> i understand the ending of the manga 699 was lackluster at best and felt very empty, but the epilogue only being remembered speaks volumes about the series.



Pairing fans are the loudest, that's all...


----------



## Narutossss (Feb 13, 2015)

lol hussian, that volume of one piece has sold over 2.5 million copies. and please get dat op wank out of here, naruto is leagues more popular than op internationally.


----------



## Trojan (Feb 13, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> lol hussian, that volume of one piece has sold over 2.5 million copies. and please get dat op wank out of here, naruto is leagues more popular than op internationally.



I honestly do not know what do you mean with this. lol
I feel that your contradicting yourself here honestly, but I dunno.... O_o


----------



## Kusa (Feb 13, 2015)

Naruto fanboys getting all wet, because the ending did sell good. Like this was not expected  

Even people who stopped reading the manga years ago were curious about the ending and read it.


----------



## rogersmattr (Feb 13, 2015)

Kusanagi said:


> Naruto fanboys getting all wet, because the ending did sell good. Like this was not expected
> 
> Even people who stopped reading the manga years ago were curious about the ending and read it.


More like laughing at the retarded notion that it wouldn't do well. Anyone with an ounce of common sense knew it would sell well. Doesn't change the fact that the ending was rushed and mediocre but whatever. Hopefully the miniseries will tie up at least a couple of the loose ends left open.


----------



## Uraharа (Feb 13, 2015)

Volumes with full color chapter(s) do always sell well. Plus it was its last volume.


----------



## Mochi (Feb 13, 2015)

★Urahara★ said:


> Volumes with full color chapter(s) do always sell well. Plus it was its last volume.



It's not in color, it's in grey tones ._. like this
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Uraharа (Feb 13, 2015)

Mochi said:


> It's not in color, it's in grey tones ._. like this
> *Spoiler*: __



Dafaq, that's gay man


----------



## Mochi (Feb 13, 2015)

I hope Germany won't do the same shit, but knowing they didn't care with Dragonball and other mangas the last volume will be the same here too


----------



## Uraharа (Feb 13, 2015)

Bleach volume 19 had a full color chapter in the German release. I also have a full color chapter in my Dutch release of DBZ volume 11. Let's just hope Viz and the others make an exception this time.


----------



## Majin Lu (Feb 13, 2015)

Why would they release a coloured version now if they can release it later, like a Collector's edition and make more money?


----------



## Mochi (Feb 13, 2015)

★Urahara★ said:


> Bleach volume 19 had a full color chapter in the German release. I also have a full color chapter in my Dutch release of DBZ volume 11. Let's just hope Viz and the others make an exception this time.



Ohh they did? Ok the mangas I read are quite old/older than Nardo so let's make a prayer circle 



Majin Lu said:


> Why would they release a coloured version now if they can release it later, like a Collector's edition and make more money?



*gives them all my money*
I want my babies in color


----------



## Raidoton (Feb 13, 2015)

Mochi said:


> I hope Germany won't do the same shit, but knowing they didn't care with Dragonball and other mangas the last volume will be the same here too


Naruto never had colored pages here, or did it? I doubt that they will color the last issue.



Mochi said:


> I want my babies in color


That's racist!


----------



## Bishamon (Feb 13, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> lol hussian, that volume of one piece has sold over 2.5 million copies. and please get dat op wank out of here, naruto is leagues more popular than op internationally.



Pretty sure those numbers are for Japan

There's no way Nisekoi would outsell One Piece internationally


----------



## Narutossss (Feb 13, 2015)

what the fuck is a nisekoi and why are you replying to me about it.



Hussain said:


> I honestly do not know what do you mean with this. lol
> I feel that your contradicting yourself here honestly, but I dunno.... O_o



the latter wasn't directed at you, only the former.


----------



## LordPerucho (Feb 13, 2015)

NaruHina was the best for business 

Look at dem sales .


----------



## Addy (Feb 13, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> *what the fuck is a nisekoi *and why are you replying to me about it.



it's 100+ chapters of pure shit


----------



## Rosi (Feb 14, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> NaruHina was the best for business
> 
> Look at dem sales .



implying NH is a reason people bought the volume


----------



## Deana (Feb 14, 2015)

Rosi said:


> implying NH is a reason people bought the volume


Well NH is a reason some people bought and will buy the volume, and it's also a reason that some people went down the salty paved road of butthurt and didn't/won't buy it.

It's part of the ending package. Most can deal with it, some can't. 

I'm buying it! I have to finish my Naruto manga collection.  Even if Kaguya and her special needs sons ruined the ending of an already terrible war arc for me.


----------



## SonicCrusher40 (Feb 18, 2015)

Strange... I can't find any news about the newest manga sellings yet 1 week already passed!


----------



## Trojan (Feb 18, 2015)

I doubt that we will get anything honestly. The only thing we know is that the manga is on April, and that's it.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Feb 18, 2015)

SonicCrusher40 said:


> Strange... I can't find any news about the newest manga sellings yet 1 week already passed!


Volume 72 sold 874,120 copies so far.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 19, 2015)

Surprised Shingeki no Kyojin didn't even make the rankings this time.


----------



## Rosi (Feb 19, 2015)

Because the last volume was released in the early December  It's surprising it was even up there in top 50 three months later.



And hurrah for the million copies, Naruto. Is this the first Naruto volume to achieve it that fast?


----------



## Bishamon (Feb 19, 2015)

Rosi said:


> implying NH is a reason people bought the volume



It is certainly a more valid reason than some other things when it comes to couples... Like say, I dunno...


----------



## camila milky (Feb 20, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> NaruHina was the best for business
> 
> Look at dem sales .



Can't say it's 100% true but that's pretty much what I think, still haters gonna hate -_-
tho people liked the ending in japan and that's the proof n_n



ℜai said:


> From this Week's Magazine:



thank you
I'm curious about why it's spelled narutuu in the second image, is it a pun or something?


----------



## Zef (Feb 20, 2015)

Looks like advertisement for the exhibit. 

Meh.


----------



## Seelentau (Feb 20, 2015)

camila milky said:


> thank you
> I'm curious about why it's spelled narutuu in the second image, is it a pun or something?



Yes, it's short for "Naruto Tsuushin", which simply means "Naruto News".


----------



## Mider T (Feb 20, 2015)

Just wait until this volume is released in English...the sales


----------



## Trojan (Feb 20, 2015)

And what's the news?
Is there anything new, or the same things all over again?


----------



## Seelentau (Feb 20, 2015)

It's about the wooden straps, obviously. The whole section is just called Naruto News x)


----------



## Seelentau (Feb 20, 2015)

The phamplets you can see there are 19 pages long, each.


----------



## camila milky (Feb 21, 2015)

Seelentau said:


> Yes, it's short for "Naruto Tsuushin", which simply means "Naruto News".



thanks 


mmm... naruto's and hinata's date is not in the volume right?


----------



## Burnquist (Feb 21, 2015)

camila milky said:


> thanks mmm... naruto's and hinata's date is not in the volume right?




Nope, thats in Retsu no Sho, Official Movie Guidebook for The Last.


----------



## Addy (Feb 21, 2015)

lol, the exhibition is photographed to be like it's going to be some 3D acid trip 

the hell is yamato doing on that page?


----------



## camila milky (Feb 21, 2015)

Burnquist said:


> Nope, thats in Retsu no Sho, Official Movie Guidebook for The Last.



yep, I just hadn't thought if it had been added to the volume, that'd be too much to ask I guess


----------



## Haruka Katana (Feb 25, 2015)

Addy said:


> lol, the exhibition is photographed to be like it's going to be some 3D acid trip
> 
> the hell is yamato doing on that page?



Because *wood*. I'm serious lol.

They should put Hashirama instead though


----------



## heartsutra (Feb 26, 2015)

^you could add that the mini-series is … a mini-series, meaning it's going to last a couple of months. But this is nitpicking now, kinda.


----------



## tkROUT (Mar 3, 2015)

It is getting reprint on 10th March. It has gone out of stock.


----------



## Zef (Mar 3, 2015)

Out of stock?  How can that be? I thought everyone hated the ending!


----------



## nightmistress (Mar 3, 2015)

I got one! 


I seriously picked up one of the last ones in the store while in NYC last weekend, lol.


----------



## tkROUT (Mar 29, 2015)

Looks like all Naruto volumes including 72 ,(Except 70) are getting reprint again on 16 April.


----------



## Klue (Mar 31, 2015)

nightmistress said:


> I got one!
> 
> 
> I seriously picked up one of the last ones in the store while in NYC last weekend, lol.



Nerd.


----------



## Addy (Mar 31, 2015)

Klue said:


> Nerd.



sexy nerd


----------



## Muah (Apr 5, 2015)

Can I read this fucking thing online or no?


----------

